# Alutech Fanes - Dämpfer-Kaufberatung



## le-zero (8. September 2011)

Hi.

Eigentlich ne ganz simple Frage:
Werde mir 100% ein Fanes zulegen.
Bin gerade am überlegen, welche Komponenten mir so wichtig sind und stehe vor der Dämpferfrage.

Als *Gabel* schwebt mir eine Fox 36 Talas 180 FIT RC2 vor. Sieht ja auch ziemlich scharf aus mit diesem Kashima Coating und in Schwarz.

Als *Dämpfer* weiss ich nicht. Habe gesehen, dass Alutech den RP23 standardmässig in seine "Fertigbikes" verbaut, im Test in der Freeride hatte die einen RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 drinne und waren laut Test ja auch davon begeistert.
Ich dachte aufgrund Kashima-Optik allerdings auch an einen FOX DHX Air 5.0

Der RP23 scheint mir für meine Verhältnisse zu "unterdimensioniert", wills auch schonmal krachen lassen in Bikeparks oder auf schönen Abfahrten.
Auf ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger kommts dann nicht an, auch wenn ich gerne noch selbst hochradel.

*Deswegen unschlüssig zwischen:
- RockShox Monarch Plus RC3
- FOX DHX Air 5.0
*
Irgendwelche Meinungen dazu? Vielleicht auch was ganz anderes? Vielleicht funktioniert der FOX DHX Air ja auch ******** mit dem Bike?

Danke schonmal.
0


----------



## ollo (8. September 2011)

Moin,

der RP 23 wäre Ok dafür (hat wohl die Gr. Luftkammer), vor ein paar Minuten gerade mit dem Jü drüber gesprochen oder halt den RS Vivid, der DHX wird in der Zugstufe zu langsam sein und nee überhaupt ist er überbewertet, hatte ihn in einem anderen Rad und da war er enttäuschend ............die Wahl wäre eher Vivid oder RP 23, gerade wenn Du es krachen lassen willst (eher was für den Vivid) und wie immer meine Meinung, andere finden den DHX ja OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (8. September 2011)

le-zero schrieb:


> Auf ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger kommts dann nicht an, auch wenn ich gerne noch selbst hochradel.


Dann nimm doch einen Stahlfederdämpfer - der Roco Coil geht hervorragend in der Fanes.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. September 2011)

Wenn es unbedingt Fox sein muß, dann lieber der RP23 als den DHX Air. Auch wenn der DHX Air den Ruf hat, eher der haltbarere Zu sein, er hat die selbe Basis wie der RP23, nur die MArketingabteilung wollte eine Nähe zum DHX Coil vermitteln. Vorteil des Rp23 ist halt, daß er von Tunern wie TFtuned in Emgland, wirklich zu einem sehr brauchbaren Dämpfer gebracht werden kann, wenn man ihn mal anpassen lassen möchte, der DHX Air wird von niemandem angerührt. Den Rp23 gibts auch mit diesem kashima gedöns.

Der Vivid air, hat eine riesen Luftkammer und die Dämpfung ist genau wie beim Stahlfederpendant, also auch gut umshimbar, falls nötig, hier macht die Namensgenung mal Sinn.


----------



## M8184 (8. September 2011)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein 

Ich will meins eigentlich möglichst leicht haben, theoretisch führt da am RP23 ja kein weg vorbei. Aber macht ein solcher Dämpfer wirklich Sinn in so einem Bike?

Im Prinzip werd ich zu 80% Touren fahren damit, da würde auch das Propedal des RP helfen. Aber wie fährt sich so ein Dämpfer im Bikepark?

Monarch Plus RC3 wäre ja so der mittelweg zwischen dem schweren vivid und dem RP23. Oder bringts das dann auch nicht mehr?

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. September 2011)

Also mit dem RP23 kann man auch in einem Bikepark Spaß haben, nur sollten die Abfahrten nicht all zu lang werden, da er sonst mal überhitzen kann und dann sehr harsch wird, deswegen setzten die herberen Dämpfer auf größere Ölvolumina und Rockshox auf den heat rod.

Alerdings ist halt die Frage, ob man bei einem höheren Tourenanteil nicht mit dem potentiellen Überhitzen ganz gut leben kann, zum Überhitzen sind schon richtig lange Abfahrten nötig.


----------



## M8184 (8. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Also mit dem RP23 kann man auch in einem Bikepark Spaß haben, nur sollten die Abfahrten nicht all zu lang werden, da er sonst mal überhitzen kann und dann sehr harsch wird, deswegen setzten die herberen Dämpfer auf größere Ölvolumina und Rockshox auf den heat rod.
> 
> Alerdings ist halt die Frage, ob man bei einem höheren Tourenanteil nicht mit dem potentiellen Überhitzen ganz gut leben kann, zum Überhitzen sind schon richtig lange Abfahrten nötig.


 
Danke für deine Einschätzung 

Ja ich glaub solche Abfahrten mach ich eher selten(st). Von daher werde ich glaub eher auf den RP23 gehen. Grade das Propedal ist mir schon ziemlich wichtig, bei meiner Testfahrt mit nem 180enduro wäre ich ohne Propedal gestorben glaube ich  
Und das Gewicht ist schon ziemlich verlockend  
Und selbst wenn, so ein Dämpfer hat man ja auch ruck zuck mal ausgetauscht


----------



## m2000 (8. September 2011)

Ich schwanke auch noch, allerdings zwischen Monarch und Vivid Air. DHX Air halte ich aus eigener Erfahrung für extrem überbewertet und der RP 23 ist mir zu schnullig. Die Marzocchi Dämpfer gehen laut Alutech wohl auch sehr gut. Naja ich hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Osti (9. September 2011)

hatte sowohl anfangs den RP23 im Fanes und nun den Monarch RC3+. 

die funktionieren beide wunderbar, sind aber von der Charakteristik etwas unterschiedlich. 

der RP23 ist in der Tat sehr leicht, hab ihn glaube ich mit etwas über 300gr gewogen. Bergauf mit offenem PPD-Hebel absolut kein wippen. Bergab geht er ebenfalls sehr gut, hat mich positiv überrascht, auch bei längeren DH-Abschnitten. Hätte ich den  Monbarch+ nicht zum Fanes dazu gekauft, wäre er drin geblieben, fertig. 

den Monarch+ im M-Tune habe ich von Jü nachgeliefert bekommen. Er wiegt nur etwas mehr als der RP23, ich meine 335gr. Ist also ebenfalls noch schön leicht. Abstimmung war ein bissl kniffeliger als beim RP23, da der Monarch mit mehr SAG gefahren werden will um anständig zu funktionieren. Bergauf fahre ich die Druckstufe ebenfalls komplett offen, der Hinterbau verträgt das, ich meine aber der RP23 war bergauf noch etwas besser, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nun mehr Sag fahre. 

bergab ist der Monarch+ nen Ecke besser, da er sich aktiver anfühlt. Der Hinterbau saugt sich noch mehr am Boden feste, was wiederum auch am Sag liegen mag. So richtig gut ist der Monarch+ jedoch erst wenns richtig schnell wird, oder härtere Einschläge anstehen. Die steckt er wirklich bemerkenswert gut weg. Wenn man einen harten Schlag in die HR-Dämpfung erwartet, macht es einfach "flopp". Auch auf langen Abfahrten in Flims/Laax hat der Monarch+ einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Ich habe den Monarch+ nun drin gelassen, da er kaum mehr wiegt, bergauf nur unwesentlich schlechter ist, bergab aber mehr Potential hat. Der RP23 ist nun quasi als Ersatz gedacht, falls dem Monarch+ mal die Puste ausgeht. 

Fazit, falsch macht man mit beiden Dämpfern nix. Für gemäßigtes Enduro würde ich ggf den RP23 vorziehen und wer auch mal in den Park geht oder auf Abfahrtsperformance größeren Wert legt, dann halt den Monarch+ 


mich würde noch mal der Unterschied zwischen Monarch+ und Vivid Air interessieren... ob das Mehrgewicht des Vivid noch mal deutlich bessere Performance verspricht?


----------



## ollo (9. September 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung
> 
> .... Grade das Propedal ist mir schon ziemlich wichtig, bei meiner Testfahrt mit nem 180enduro wäre ich ohne Propedal gestorben glaube ich
> ..........




Du kannst bei der Fanes dieses ganze Wippunterdrücke gedöns geflissentlich mal fast vergessen, die Fanes Wippt, soll sie auch sonst wäre sie im Hinterbau Tot, aber selbst bei 40% SAG wirst Du auf dem Rad nicht Sterben.......das ist auch einer der Gründe pro Fanes für mich gewesen, Bergauf ohne rumgefummel am Dämpfer.  
Als ich die Fanes zum ersten mal mit dem Rocco WC Air gefahren bin, war die ganze zeit die Wippunterdrückung aus und der Kolben hat sich zwischen 2 bis max. 4 mm Bewegt, man merkt es nicht einmal und muß schon genau hinsehen. Der Vivid verhält sich ähnlich und man muß es schon Provozieren um ein wirkliches kraftraubendes, nervendes ich brauch jetzt Pro sonst was  Wippen hinzu bekommen.
Pro Pedal war an meinem DHX eher Makulatur, ein netter kleiner blauer Hebel der irgendwie nichts bewirkte außer das man bergauf aus langeweile daran rumspielen konnte


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. September 2011)

So siehts aus, was wippt, ist der erste Antritt, wenn man aufsteht, dann beruhigt sich alles wieder, wohlgemerkt bei einem Vivid air mit nur 3 von 10 klicks Druckstufe, es sind also noch genügend Klicks um den Dämpfer auf "tot" zu stellen übrig.

PP ist ja ganz nett, aber mir wars dann irgendwann zu doof, das ist nie ganz aus, selbst in der "offen" Stellung. Das war mit ein Grund das Ding zum pushen bei TFtuned zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (17. September 2011)

Grüße,
das Dämpfer Thema in der Fanes steht bei mir auch an. 
Bei mir sieht es ungefähr so aus das sich Park und touren die wage halten. 
Ich bin je nach Ausrüstung an die 95kg "schwer" und wollte die Fanes schon so leicht wie möglich haben. Wobei sie logischerweise mein Gewicht halten muss ;-)
Wie sieht es denn mit dem MZ TST Air R (460g) aus, der wäre vorhanden (irgendwo im Keller) kann man mit dem auch ordentlich freeriden gehen und Touren fahren in der Fanes, oder wären da Monarch+ und vivid Air da schon die Maximen?  
Ich weiß noch als ich den TST das letze mal in einem Rad hatte (allerdings die coil Variante) fand ich die Einstellung mit dem Hebel nicht gerade feinfühlig, ich glaube deswegen mußte der dann auch weichen.


----------



## ollo (17. September 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Grüße,
> das Dämpfer Thema in der Fanes steht bei mir auch an.
> Bei mir sieht es ungefähr so aus das sich Park und touren die wage halten.
> Ich bin je nach Ausrüstung an die 95kg "schwer" und wollte die Fanes schon so leicht wie möglich haben. Wobei sie logischerweise mein Gewicht halten muss ;-)
> ...





alle drei sind gut ....den MZ bin ich im Probefahr-fahrrad gefahren und hat sehr fein angesprochen (Feinfühligkeit ist nicht nur eine Sache des Dämpfers sondern der gesamten Hinterbau Kinematik) der Vivid unterscheidet sich im Groben einfach durch eine bessere Kühlung bei seeeeehr langen ruppigen Abfahrten und der Monarch + ist halt der kleine Bruder mit etwas weniger Speck auf den Rippen, aber genauso Performance stark wie der Vivid........reicht also für den Normal Biker mit Tour und Park


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (17. September 2011)

Klingt gut. 
Aber was devinieren wir mit "langer" Abfahrt?


----------



## ollo (17. September 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Aber was devinieren wir mit "langer" Abfahrt?



5 und mehr Km in den Alpen z.B. mit wirklich permanentem Input für den Dämpfer (auf der Bike Attackstrecke in Lenzerheide wird so ein Normaler Dämpfer schon mal Handwarm oder einfach mal aufs Rad setzen und den Dämpfer im Sitzen 50 mal schnell hintereinander komprimieren, damit man mal das Gefühl für Wärme bekommt) .....die Pros bekommen das auch auf kürzeren Abfahrten hin......ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der Monarch auch schon die Hot Rod Nadel hat, die halt die Zugstufe Konstanter hält.....für den Teil der Fahrer die ich kenne reicht der Monarch und für mich schon lange, das wird auch noch der nächste Tausch-Dämpfer / zweitdämpfer werden..... Vivid ist halt ein DH Dämpfer und Monarch ein Allmountain mit 175g weniger


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. September 2011)

Ich habe mich,trotz Mehrgewicht, für den Vivid entschieden.
Für das Geld kriegt man ihn eh nirgends, im Weiteren soll er weniger Progressiv und somit plüsher sein.
Dazu die unampfindlichkeit gegen Hitze und es ist eben das top Modell, auf die 50 euro mehr und die 175g mal einen gelassen.

Evtl order ich mir noch einen monarch so als Spare oder sowas.


----------



## othu (19. September 2011)

Darf ich mich hier anhängen?!

Es wird ebenfalls ein Dämpfer für der/die/das Fanes gesucht, Fahrer ist mit 110kg eine Elfe und kann sich nicht entscheiden zwischen:

*Marzocchi Roco Air* und *Manitou Swinger Expert*


Vorne wird eine Totem Coil drin stecken, aus Gewichtsgründen scheue ich aber eine Coildämpfer...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (19. September 2011)

Bei der Gabel stört dich doch die Mehrmasse auch nicht und bei 110 kg machen die paar Gramm das Kraut auch nicht fett - von daher Roco TST R coil.


----------



## fofiman (19. September 2011)

Ich fahre den Rocco Air TST bei nackten 98 KG.
Hätte ich noch mal die Wahl würde ich den Rocco Air WC nehmen, da das TST zumindest meiner Ansicht nach in dem Rahmen überflüssig ist.
Von der Funktion her ist der Dämpfer ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Nasum (19. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich habe mich,trotz Mehrgewicht, für den Vivid entschieden.
> Für das Geld kriegt man ihn eh nirgends, im Weiteren soll er weniger Progressiv und somit plüsher sein.
> Dazu die unampfindlichkeit gegen Hitze und es ist eben das top Modell, auf die 50 euro mehr und die 175g mal einen gelassen.
> 
> Evtl order ich mir noch einen monarch so als Spare oder sowas.


 
Ich hab mich auch für den Vivid Air entschieden.Top Preis und man hört nur Gutes über ihn.Ich bin vorher nur Stahlfeder gefahren und bin schon sehr gespannt wie mein erster Luftdämpfer wird.


----------



## othu (19. September 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel stört dich doch die Mehrmasse auch nicht und bei 110 kg machen die paar Gramm das Kraut auch nicht fett - von daher Roco TST R coil.



Der Bock wird immer schwerer...
Wieviel gr ist den der Unterschied? Womit muss ich da rechnen? Werden wohl deutlich über 500gr sein, oder?!
Die knapp 300gr an der Gabel habe ich auch nur nach massiver Überredungskunst hier aus dem Forum hingenommen...

Und selbst wenn Coil:

Roco Coil oder Manitou Revox?


----------



## ollo (19. September 2011)

was soll ein Coil bei 110 Kg besser oder schlechter können wie ein Air ???? Den Rocco kenne sowohl als auch. Im Fanes bin ich den Rocco Air TST gefahren und der war Ok, genauso OK wie der Vivid Air bei 103 Kg ...und an beiden kann noch rum gespielt werden


----------



## othu (19. September 2011)

ja was den nu?


----------



## Piefke (19. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> was soll ein Coil bei 110 Kg besser oder schlechter können wie ein Air ????


Besser ansprechen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

@Othu
Offen und ehrlich...5-10kg weniger am biker sind schnell weg wenn das bike Spaß macht.

Vom Roco würde ich die Finger lassen, werden wohl fix oder gern mal undicht und dann ist Warten angesagt.

Daher eher RS und ob Monarch oder Vivid ist eine Frage dessen wie plüschig es sein darf.
Das Forum sagt der monarch ist progressiver und der Vivid ne Wurstdose, in Anspielung aufs Volumen.


----------



## Nasum (20. September 2011)

Das mit dem Roco kann ich leider bestätigen. 2 hab ich bis jetzt gefahren und beide sind undicht geworden an der Stelle wo der Dämpfer mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter verschraubt ist.Von der Funktion her waren sie nicht schlecht aber beide haben nach nichtmal ein Jahr an dieser Stelle gesifft oder sind locker geworden so das es geklappert hat.Leider hat es mich 2mal erwischt und so kann ich für die Rocos nicht wirklich eine 100% Empfehlung geben...passieren tut ja immer mal was aber 2mal.


----------



## othu (20. September 2011)

Vivid Air und Roco TST Air bin ich an meinem alten Bike schon gefahren, war mit beiden zufrieden, ich glaube ich probiere einfach mal den Manitou... der ist auch 100Euro günstiger und wenn er nicht gefällt, muss ich mir doch mal einen Roco besorgen, ev. als 2. Dämpfer, dann vielleicht mit Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (21. September 2011)

Welches Rock Shox Tune braucht die Fanes denn?
high, low oder mid?

(mid denke ich...)


----------



## Nasum (21. September 2011)

Ich hab gstern irgendwo gelesen(ich weiss verdammt nochmal nicht mehr wo) das 90% der Bikes die Mid-Einstellungen fahren.Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus ist dafür ausschlaggebend.Ich denke es wird auch Mid sein aber die Jungs bei Alutech werden schon Wissen welches Tune für das Bike das richtige ist.

Ach ja, Frage.Stimmt das wenigstens was ich da gestern irgendwo gelesen hab oder verbreite ich jetzt gefährliches Halbwissen? 
Spielt das Fahrergewicht nicht auch eine Rolle oder ist da wirklich nur die Kennlinie ausschlaggebend??? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## ollo (21. September 2011)

bisher fahren 99,9% die MM Variante, die Freeride meinte für Fahrer unter 75 Kg wäre die LM Variante besser (hier wurde die zu langsame Zugstufe "bemängelt") den Vivid in MM den ich habe fahre ich auch mit ganz offener Anfangszugstufe, wäre also mal inter. eine L Zugstufe anstatt M zu fahren


----------



## Nasum (21. September 2011)

@Ollo
Gibt es eine Seite die die ganzen MMs und LMs erklärt, also was bei den ganzen Einstellungen anders ist bzw. verändert wird? Ich hab schon geschaut aber bin noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. September 2011)

Also das Tune kann man hier mit bestimmen. Die Daten zum Fanes hinterbau findet ihr auf der Alutech Seite.







Die tunes unterscheiden sich in der unterschiedlichen Anzahl und DImensionierung der Shims. Beispiel: hier ab post # 605 folgende


----------



## ollo (21. September 2011)

so langsam fange ich an die Tabelle zu verstehen  aber ist das nicht eher die Tabelle für die Druckstufentunes oder für beides Druck und Zugstufe  . Die Druckstufe ist ja soweit Ok, nur die Anfangszugstufe könnte ruhig schneller sein


----------



## Piefke (21. September 2011)

Mal etwas offtopic die Specis gefragt:
Warum gibt es den Vivid überhaupt in 3 Tunes?
Andere Dämpfer so was doch auch nicht.
Ist der Verstellbereich beim Vivid zu klein oder woran liegts?


----------



## ollo (21. September 2011)

Vermutung :
um einen Dämpfer für viele verschiedene Hinterbaukinematiken zu haben, ohne das der Hersteller ihn extra Anpassen lassen muß, z.B. Liteville 301 mit dem angepassten DT...... und jetzt die Wissenden


----------



## othu (22. September 2011)

das oben ist eine veraltete tabelle von 2009 oder so, hier ist die aktuelle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. September 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal etwas offtopic die Specis gefragt:
> Warum gibt es den Vivid überhaupt in 3 Tunes?
> Andere Dämpfer so was doch auch nicht.
> Ist der Verstellbereich beim Vivid zu klein oder woran liegts?



Eigentlich gibts es von den Herstellern, die Tunes anbieten, mehr,  als Hersteller die das nicht anbieten, weil sie es nicht können oder wollen. Beim Rp23, hat man fast schon eine zweistellige Anzahl an customisierungsoptionen (gut beim DHX Air nicht, weils da nicht den großen Effekt hat). MZ setzt auf Shimstacks, bei den wichtigen Dämpfern. Bei Bos kann man nicht mal bestellen, wenn man nicht den Farradrahmen angibt, Ebenso Dueler, Elka etc. 

Nur Cane creek sagt, sie hätten so einen großen Verstellbereich, das das nicht nötig wäre, aber selbst da gibts Hinweise, daß sie die Dämpfer für einige Rahmen speziell abstimmen. 

Unterm Strich sind Dämpfer einfach zu klein, um sie für alles passend zu machen. 

Ollo, das betrifft nur die Druckstufe, die Zugstufe kann man nur abändern lassen, aber nicht in L oder H vestellen.


----------



## ollo (23. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ollo, das betrifft nur die Druckstufe, die Zugstufe kann man nur abändern lassen, aber nicht in L oder H vestellen.




 fein wäre das auch geklärt.....Duckstufe passt ja.......mal sehen was der dunkle Lord zur Zugstufen Anpassung sagt


----------



## kopis (4. Oktober 2011)

so nun geb ich mal einen kurzen Bericht ab zum 

Vivid Air vs Monarch Plus RC3 

in der Fanes )

Ich wollte, nachdem hier doch einiges über den Monarch in der Fanes geschrieben wurde, gerne in den Genuss von 200gr Gewichtsersparnis kommen, ohne viel Abstriche in der Performance zum Vivid Air machen zu müssen....so war meine Idee ;-)
Also gesagt, gedacht und dann getan...ich hab den Monarch Plus für die Fanes bestellt und getestet. Als erstes musste ich feststellen, das mein Umlenkhebel noch nicht die hierfür notwendigen Aussaprungen hatte und somit der Monrach nicht aufgenommen werden konnte. Eine Mail an Jü reichte, um zu erfahren, dass der Hebel bearbeitet werden muss :-( Also ab in den Keller und die Feile zur Hand und den überflüssigen Speck zu Leibe gerückt!  Nach 10min war die Sache vom Tisch, der Hebel ein paar Gramm leichter und der Monarch einsatzbereit! Dann ging es am Sa damit auf Tour....was soll ich sagen...der Monrach ist def. ein klasse Dämpfer..die Druckstufenverstellung habe ich wie beim Vivid Air auch, nie benutzen müssen. Der Dämpfer steht sehr gut im mittleren Federweg und fühlt sich, bei gleichem Sag, deutlich straffer an als der Vivid. Ich hatte aber beim fahren immer das Gefühl, dass er mir zu unsensibel ist....der Hinterbau hat sich irgendwie "beschnitten" angefühlt!
Ich habe dann am So auf den Vivid zurück gewechselt....was soll ich sagen...ich pfeife auf die 200gr )) Der Vivid macht bis auf das Gewicht, einfach alles besser !!!! Sensibler, kontrollierter über den gesamten Hub und besser einzustellen. Der Monarch fühlt sich nach Luft an und der Vivid nach Stahl...somit bleibt der Vivid und der Monarch geht )

grüße kopis


----------



## Nasum (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke fürs Feedback.Da freu ich mich umso mehr das ich den Vivid Air genommen hab.Im Gegensatz zu dir muss ich noch ein paar Wochen warten mit testen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke, eine Überlegung weniger für mich!


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

geht mir auch so......also eher ein Touren / AM Dämpfer der Monarch, "sportlich straff" , jetzt fehlt nur noch einer der den neuen Fox in die Fanes bekommt, irgendwie such ich noch was für "wenn es mal nicht so Rumpelig ist"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2011)

ein Hardtail?


----------



## m2000 (5. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ein Hardtail?


----------



## ollo (5. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ein Hardtail?




Du schon wieder ...... ........es geht doch um Dämpfer   ....wenn ich Hardtail fahren will weil mein Bonanzarad Kaputt ist, leih ich mir eins, lieber ist mir da aber ein Taxi


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Oktober 2011)

Dreirad? Ich stell mir das gerade vor...Maßanfertigung von Jü


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> fein wäre das auch geklärt.....Duckstufe passt ja.......mal sehen was der dunkle Lord zur Zugstufen Anpassung sagt



Für dich mach ich (fast) alles!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bansaiman (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich werfe mal als einen guten Coil Dämpfer den MAnitou Revox Pro ein (bekommt man für 340 TAcken).
Hat die gleiche Intrinsic Dämpfung wie der Evolver, den ich im Trek Scratch sehr glücklich gefahren bin. Der Hat ohnehin keine große Neigung zum Wippen und die Lowspeed Druckstufe nach Geschmack eingestellt tut ihr Übriges.
Und die Fanes eh verhältnismäßig nicht so viel wippt, passt der recht gut. Einer der besten Dämpfer von der Stange. Also für Endurotouren und Park nur zu empfehlen, wenn man das Mehrgewicht des Coil abkann, ansonsten Swinger Expert als Air Pendant!


----------



## zingel (30. Dezember 2011)

braucht man im Fanes einen Dämpfer mit Platform damit nix wippt?

momentan fahr ich ein Prophet und da bin ich sowohl mit dem Manitou 
Swinger 3-Way und auch RP23 ziemlich zufrieden. Ohne Platform würde 
das Teil wippen.



Ich hab ein Fanes AM bestellt und werd damit gemütlich Höhenmeter 
rauf und etwas schneller wieder runterfahren. Da sind 30min Abfahrten
dabei. Ich will einfach möglichst wippfrei raufkommen und stressfrei 
runter.

Vorne federt eine Lefty MAX mit Titanfeder und SPV (144mm)



meine momentane Wahl wäre der Swinger 3-Way wenn man Platform braucht 
und der ISX6 wenns ohne Platform geht.

der RP23 hat mir zuviele Hebel, die ich eh nicht brauche. Ich will einmal 
einstellen und dann fahren.


----------



## ollo (30. Dezember 2011)

@zingel

Nein, der Hinterbau ist Bergauf sehr Wippfrei, es sei denn man Provoziert es und wenn die 5 mm doch Nerven dann halt die Druckstufe rein gedreht


----------



## zingel (2. Januar 2012)

ok, vielen Dank!

hab den ISX6 bestellt und geb bisschen mehr Gas wenns runtergeht.


----------



## bansaiman (3. Januar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ok, vielen Dank!
> 
> hab den ISX6 bestellt und geb bisschen mehr Gas wenns runtergeht.




Gute Wahl!
Die SPV PLattform Dinger sind nämlich große SCh****
Der evolver isx 6 mit Intrinsic ist absolut empfehlenswert, hatte ich im Trek Scratch und einem Hectik verbaut.
Wunder ich halt nicht, beim aufsetzen und pedalieren ist er recht ruhig, wippfrei, aber im Einsatz arbeitet er dann fleißig und super!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (3. Januar 2012)

leider wird's Juli bis ich damit Spass habe.


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

ein Vivid Coil RC2 braucht im Fanes den Tune M/M
oder?


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

Im Test der FR war M als grenzwertig bezeichnet worden, zumindest für leichte Fahrer.


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

96 Kilo, Fanes XL


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

Dann sollte M passen oder du holst dir nen Dämpfer, der solchen Spaß nicht braucht


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Januar 2012)

Fanes L, Fahrer 90 Kilo

Monarch Plus

Läuft geil!


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Dann sollte M passen oder du holst dir nen Dämpfer, der solchen Spaß nicht braucht



das heisst?

ich fahre einen vivid air
ich möchte nen coil dazu haben
als ersatz und zum testen


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

je nach Geldbeutel:
Roco
CCDB


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

grade bei nem coil denke ich,
das sich roco und vivid nicht so viel geben...

der ccdb is ne andere kategorie und zum testen/ersatz zu viel.

ein ccdb oder stoy kommt mir erst ins haus,
wenn ich von coil überzeugt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Januar 2012)

Da du den Air schon hast, würde dannach entscheiden(Dämpfung ist gleich), ich glaub bei dem Frreride test ging um den Monarch plus.

MAchst glaub ich mit den genannten nicht viel falsch, sind alle auf deine Bedürfnisse bei Bedarf umshimbar. Ne persönliche Anpassung ist meißt effektiver als Dämpfer wechseln, da hat man nur wieder ein neue aber nicht passendere Abstimmung.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (28. Dezember 2012)

Kann man einen Vivid air in High Tune einbauen? Habe diesen von meinem Hanzz übrig?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2012)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Kann man einen Vivid air in High Tune einbauen? Habe diesen von meinem Hanzz übrig?



Das wird zu straff. Mid-Tune würde sich anbieten.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## ollo (28. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Das wird zu straff. Mid-Tune würde sich anbieten.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan




da biste ja ....... das mit dem Druckstufen Hightune hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Bei der 170 mm Einstellung braucht der Dämpfer zumindest bei mir mit Ü 100Kg fast den Max Druck um an 35% SAG zu kommen. Wäre das die Abhilfe mit einem anderen Tune ??


----------



## Marcel Neubert (28. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> da biste ja ....... das mit dem Druckstufen Hightune hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Bei der 170 mm Einstellung braucht der Dämpfer zumindest bei mir mit Ü 100Kg fast den Max Druck um an 35% SAG zu kommen. Wäre das die Abhilfe mit einem anderen Tune ??




die bedenken habe ich auch...


----------



## EL Pablo (28. Dezember 2012)

irgendjemand ne idee, wer einem nen manitou swinger dämpfer auf ne größere luftkammer umbaut? mit der normalen luftkammer hängt das fanes doch arg tief im federweg bzw nutzt diesen kaum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Marzocchi roco air lo Dämpfer im Fanes.
Habe für den Park einen vivid coil Dämpfer und für die Heimattrails einen fox rp23 der fühlt sich aber gar nicht gut an rauscht im mittleren Federweg durch und zeigt sich wenig lebendig.
Würde gerne mal wissen wie der Marzocchi sich verhält?


----------



## ollo (28. Dezember 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> irgendjemand ne idee, wer einem nen manitou swinger dämpfer auf ne größere luftkammer umbaut? mit der normalen luftkammer hängt das fanes doch arg tief im federweg bzw nutzt diesen kaum...




da würde ich doch mal den Stefan (Lord Helmchen) Fragen ob er was mit dem Manizou anfangen kann.


----------



## EL Pablo (29. Dezember 2012)

werd ich machen, danke.


----------



## rossifumi (10. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich fahre aktuell ( nackte 67kg ) am Fanes einen Vivid Air im M/M Tune.
Jetzt würde ich schweinegünstig einen Monarch RC3 Plus bekommen und könnte mir den TUNE für den Dämpfer aussuchen.
Die Gewichtsersparnis reizt mich eben und da ich mit dem Fanes zu 90% sowieso nur Touren fahre, reizt es mich umso mehr.


Gibt es da persönliche Empfehlungen von euch, ob L/M oder M/M. Was da mir irgendwelche Zeitschriften empfehlen vertraue ich nicht so.
Persönlich Erfahrungen sind mir da schon wichtiger.


----------



## Osti (10. März 2013)

lass den Monarch sein, ich finde der ist wirklich keine  Offenbarung. Im Fanes finde ich sogar den RP23 um Längen besser.


----------



## rossifumi (10. März 2013)

Osti schrieb:


> lass den Monarch sein, ich finde der ist wirklich keine  Offenbarung. Im Fanes finde ich sogar den RP23 um Längen besser.



Okay, ich dachte, da Alutech den meistens bei den Kompletträdern einbaut, kann er nicht so grottig sein. Teilweise kommt er hier im Forum ja schon gut weg.


----------



## DerandereJan (10. März 2013)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Gibt es da persönliche Empfehlungen von euch, ob L/M oder M/M. Was da mir irgendwelche Zeitschriften empfehlen vertraue ich nicht so.
> Persönlich Erfahrungen sind mir da schon wichtiger.



Eins vorweg, ich fahre den Dämpfer.... 

Einsatzgebiet: Hauptsächlich Endurotouren, aber auch bei der Mégavalanche und dem CaiDom getestet, sowie vereinzelte Parkeinsätze

Das Ding ist im Moment DIE Referenz für Tourendämpfer am Markt!

Der Vivid Air wiegt knapp das doppelte (~550g zu ~325g) und kommt nur schwer an die 30% SAG, siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben...ansonsten ist er sehr plüschig, im DH mag das angenehm sein, auf Touren stört mich das "Im-SAG-hängen" doch sehr.

Der CCDBAir hat im Test der Freeride(?) gegen den Vivid (beide verbaut im Fanes) ziemlich das Nachsehen gehabt, für mich bei dem Preis ein klares Kauf- K.O.

Ich habe mir bei SportImport (Klasse Laden ganz nebenbei) die Zugstufe auf "schnell" umshimmen lassen, der Verstellbereich ist im M-Tune einfach zu gering, bevor der Dämpfer tot ist.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Leistung und Gewicht sind top! Die verstellbare "Low-Speed-Plattform" wirst du als Tourenfahrer lieben!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,

Grüße
Jan


----------



## rossifumi (10. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Eins vorweg, ich fahre den Dämpfer....
> 
> Einsatzgebiet: Hauptsächlich Endurotouren, aber auch bei der Mégavalanche und dem CaiDom getestet, sowie vereinzelte Parkeinsätze
> 
> ...



Solche Erfahrungswerte lese ich doch gerne. Also fährst du ihn jetzt mit einem M/L Tune wie ich das heraus lesen konnte? Spielt denn allgemein das Körpergewicht bei den Tunes überhaupt eine maßgebliche Rolle?


----------



## DerandereJan (10. März 2013)

H-Zug, M-Druckstufe


----------



## Osti (10. März 2013)

das kann ich alles so irgendwie nicht unterschreiben und ich fahre auch ne Fanes und habe hier einen CCDBA, einen Monarch RC3 Plus und ein RP23. 

der Monarch ist mit Abstand am schlechtesten. Der größte Kritikpunkt gilt mMn der DualFlow Druckstufe. Ich habe hier auch irgendwann mal ne längere Abhandlung über den Monarch in der Fanes geschrieben. Der Übergang von der Low- in die Highspeed Druckstufe ist unschön gelöst. Beim normalen Trail-Riding hat man daher das Gefühl nur den halbe Federweg zu nutzen bzw im mittleren Federweg fest zu hängen. Erst bei größeren Einschlägen macht die Highspeed Druckstufe richtig auf und kann dann richtig gut was wegstecken. Das kann der Monarch richtig gut, aber wie gesagt der Übergang von Low- zu Highspeed ist imho deutlich zu stark zu spüren. Die 3x fach einstellbare Druckstufe braucht es am Fanes auch nicht, ich habe sie nie angerührt. In nem anderen Rad hat mir der Monarch auch nicht gefallen und wurde gegen nen RP23 ersetzt.

Insgesamt finde ich den RP23 besser, er ist noch leichter als der Monarch und funktioniert ebenfalls sehr gut, ist aber linearer. Mir hat das gut getaugt. Ich finde ihn lediglich minimal überdämpft, aber im Großen und Ganzen passt das schon für nen Touren-orientiertes Setup.

kommen wir zum CCDBA. Der funktioniert ganz hervorragend und ich werde ihn auch nie mehr aus der Fanes ausbauen! Die einzige Kritik, die ich habe, ist die fummelige Verstellung mit Werkzeug und falsche Setup-Guides. Man muss den CCDBA ganz anders einstellen als es durch Canecreek angegeben wird und was eigentlich auch dem normalen Verständnis entspricht. Seit dem ich das kapiert habe, ist es der beste Dämpfer, den ich in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin. SO ist die Fanes extrem schluckfreudig, die Dämpfung ist agil und das generiert einen beeindruckenden Grip am HR. Ich bin ja auch überall am Gramm-fuchsen, aber die 200gr Mehrgewicht ist mir diese Performance wert. 

insgesamt finde ich den Monarch RC3 Plus somit nur absolutes Mittelmaß, weil es andere Dämpfer gibt, die eigentlich alles besser können. RockShox bewirbt den RC3 zwar als kleinen Vivid (da er teilweise die gleiche Technologie verwendet), aber davon ist er leider meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das Ding ist im Moment DIE Referenz am Markt!....
> 
> Der Vivid Air ist knapp ein halbes Kilo schwerer und kommt nur schwer an die 30% SAG, siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben...ansonsten ist er sehr plüschig, im DH mag das angenehm sein, auf Touren stört mich das "Im-SAG-hängen" doch sehr.....
> 
> ...


 

Die Referenz???
also ich konnte dem Monarchen in meiem letzten Bike absolut nichts abgewinnen...
Sobald der etwas warm wurde, hat die Dämpfung dermaßen nachgelassen, dass nur noch schwer Traktion am HR zu finden war.

Ich schreib bewusst nichts drüber wie er sich sonst gefahren hat, weil meine Erfahrungen wahrscheinlich nur bedingt auf die Fanes zu übertragen sind.

Monarch ein knappes halbes Kilo leichter als der Vivid Air
Dann wär ja der Monarch der absolute Wunderdämpfer mit seinen ca. 100g Gewicht...

Sind gradmal 200g die der Monarch leichter ist.

Und dieses Gewicht fahr ich doch gern mit mir rum wenn mich der Vivid jedesmal mit einem top Ansprechverhalten und praktisch keinen Wippbewegungen verwöhnt

Gerade das Ansprechverhalten/Losbrechmoment des Monarchen war in meinem Ghost Cagua nicht besonders. Vorallem wenns etwas kalt war, geradezu mieserabel.

Davon hab ich bis jetzt beim Vivid Air noch nichts gemerkt, dass der bei Kälte erheblich schlechter funktionieren würde.

Die Lowspeed Druckstufe hat m.M. nach auch einen viel zu groben und noch dazu, zu engen Einstellbereich.

Hört man vll. raus, dass ich kein Freund des Monarch bin.
Liegt einfach daran, dass mich der Dämpfer absolut nicht vom Hocker gerissen hat.


  @_rossifumi_
Mein Tipp: Lass den Vivid Air drin, ich glaube nicht dass der Monarch auch nur einwas besser kann...
Der Grund, dass nur schwer die 30% Negativfederweg zu erreichen sind, ist bei dir Fliegengewicht doch sowieso nicht relevant. 

Gennerell braucht man, je leichter man ist auch eine weniger straffe Dämpfung.
Das hängt aber auch wieder stark von der Fahrweise ab.


----------



## bansaiman (11. März 2013)

Also bei Alutech gucken die sich gerade auch mal Manitou Dämpfer an.ich fahre sie auch seit einiger Zeit u.das mit Begeisterung in verschiedenen Rädern.würde daher nen Swinger Expert oder Evolver ISX 6 empfehlen.man müsste nur vorher Fragen,obs die high- oder lowVolume Version sein sollte.die sind genauso gut wie der vivid,aber auch noch ca 100g leichter u.in der Anschaffung u.evtl.Service/Tuning  wesentlich günstiger.ich liebe die vielen einstellmöglichkeiten.muss man eben wissen,ob man die haben will.dann ist der Dämpfer absolut Top  nach dem grundsetup variiert man unterwegs ja nur Kleinigkeiten ;-)


----------



## ollo (11. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Eins vorweg, ich fahre den Dämpfer....
> 
> 
> Das Ding ist im Moment DIE Referenz am Markt!
> ...




da scheinen sie Deinen mit Blei anstelle mit Air gefüllt zu haben


----------



## DerandereJan (11. März 2013)

@_Osti_: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bemÃ¤ngelst du, dass der Monarch bei normaler Fahrt nicht den ganzen Federweg freigibt, sondern erst bei grÃ¶beren SchlÃ¤gen; dort aber dann sehr gut arbeitet?

- Also ich mÃ¶chte das genau SO! 

Der Vivid Air ist mMn kein TourendÃ¤mpfer, dafÃ¼r ist er einfach zu plÃ¼schig.
Zum CCDBAir kann ich nur Gelesenes wiedergeben, fand ihn aber auch zu teuer.

 @_Dampfsti_: Du hast zwar viel geschrieben, rauslesen kann ich allerdings nur 2 Dinge:

Du bist stark in der Theorie, hast aber keinerlei ErFAHRung mit den DÃ¤mpfern in einer Fanes...Wippen hast du z.B. dort eh fast nicht.

Die TemperaturverÃ¤nderungen kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen, Bike wird bewegt von -10Â° bis +30Â°, (auch bei DH-Marathons mit meinen 90kg), kein/kaum Performanceverlust.

Es ist wie immer im Internet, viele Menschen, viele Meinungen.
Ich kann dem Fragesteller nur anbieten zu einer Probefahrt vorbei zu kommen und sich selbst zu Ã¼berzeugen.

Nix fÃ¼r ungut, aber ich kenne ein paar Spezialisten hier im Forum, wenn man die liest, denkt man, das sind Weltcupfahrer..... wenn man dann mit ihnen fÃ¤hrt, beschleicht einen der Gedanke "und von dem wollte ich mich beraten lassen" 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jan

â¬: An die ErbsenzÃ¤hler... ich wollte eig schreiben "wiegt knapp das doppelte", stimmt auch nicht ganz, ist aber auch nicht der Kern der Aussage


----------



## zingel (11. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber ich kenne ein paar Spezialisten hier im Forum, wenn man die liest, denkt man, das sind Weltcupfahrer..... wenn man dann mit ihnen fährt, beschleicht einen der Gedanke "und von dem wollte ich mich beraten lassen"



hab mich auch schon erschrocken


----------



## Osti (11. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> @_Osti_: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bemängelst du, dass der Monarch bei normaler Fahrt nicht den ganzen Federweg freigibt, sondern erst bei gröberen Schlägen; dort aber dann sehr gut arbeitet?
> 
> - Also ich möchte das genau SO!



ja, das kann man so interpretieren. Für mich hat sich das jedoch einfach nur unharmonisch angefühlt. 

den CCDBA habe ich als OEM-Dämpfer in einem Titus erhalten und wegen gleicher Buchsen- und EInbaumaße dann auch im Fanes ausprobiert.


----------



## nrgmac (30. April 2015)

Das olle Ding mal wieder nach oben schubsen....

Gibt´s in diesem Bereich Neuigkeiten?
Habe gesehen, dass beim Treffen in Bad Oeynhausen eine Fanes komplett auf Zocchi mit einem 053 am Heck unterwegs war. 




Das Teil ist dann auch noch mal beim ICB 2.0 Test aufgetaucht. Mich würde mal der direkte Vergleich zwischen dem CC DB und dem 053 interessieren.
Leider kann man den 053 derzeit noch nicht käuflich erwerben und somit steht die Frage im Raum, ob sich die Wartezeiten darauf lohnen?


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Mai 2015)

Wollte mal meine Erfahrung bezüglich der Dämpfer schreiben. Habe fast 2 Jahre die Fanes mit einem Vivid Air gefahren und seit fast nem halben Jahr zum Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir gewechselt.

War eigentlich immer mit dem Vivid Air zufrieden, hat alles aufgesaugt und war halt ein Sofa-feeling. Mir war es generell aber etwas zu weich.

Jetzt mit dem Monarch Plus ist irgendwie alles besser geworden.

Uphill: Alle sagen immer die Fanes braucht keine Platform, was auch soweit stimmt, wenn man nur im Sitzen hoch fährt. Allerdings kann ich jetzt zum ersten mal effektiv im Wiegetritt fahren, was vorher keine Sinn hatte. Aber auch beim normalen Kurbeln merkt man einen kleinen Vorteil.

Trail: Hier fahre ich eigentlich den Dämpfer immer offen. Beim "Trail" Modus merke ich keine wesentlichen unterschied zum "Offenen" modus. Die Kennlinie ist aber im Vergleich zum VividAir etwas progressiver und insgesamt etwas straffer. Man hat hier einen bessere Rückmeldung zum untergrund, was aber in keinster weise negativ auffällt, eher sogar positiv.

Downhill: Auch hier eigentlich gleich wie im Trail. Im Bikepark auf den Freeride- sowie den Downhillstrecken konnte ich zu meiner Überraschung nicht feststellen das ich in irgendeiner weise schlechter runter komme, ganz im Gegenteil bin ich so schnell wie noch nie. Bei Sprüngen kann man durch den etwas strafferen Hinterbau auch leichter abziehen.

Mein Fazit: Der Monarch Plus DebonAir ist für mich hier definitiv der bessere Dämpfer. Ich bin dadurch hoch sowie runter schneller geworden. Den VividAir könnte ich mir hier nur noch für reines Downhill geballer vorstellen, bei dem alles nur noch mit Lift gefahren wird.


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2015)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie du den DB dann empfindest....meine Erfahrung war deiner sehr ähnlich, mit den beiden von dir genannten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (4. Mai 2015)

Der DB ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Der ist in Druck und Zugstufe in Hi/Lo einstellbar und kann zudem noch die Progression über die Kammer angepasst werden. Wenn der Monarch für dich passt, dann freu dich darüber. Du liegst dann zufällig in der Rock Shox Norm... Solltest du jedoch leichter als 75 kg sein, dann ist das Teil furchtbar überdämpft. Bei mehr als 90 kg ist der Effekt gegenteilig.
Würde dir mal einen isx-6 als Aha-Effekt empfehlen. Der setzt jedoch, genau wie der DB, penibeles Einstellen voraus. Das entfällt beim Monarch fast gänzlich.
@DerandereJan ist mit dem CC Coil in einer ganz anderen Liga unterwegs.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. Mai 2015)

Also ich wiege nackt so ca. 73 kg. Ob es daran liegt ..... keine ahnung.

Man darf den Monarch Plus DebonAir aber nicht mit dem alten (Ohne DebonAir) in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (4. Mai 2015)

Ich habe 5 Kilo mehr als @Ghost.1 und kann die Aussagen nur bestätigen. Bei dieser Gewichtsklasse passt der DebonAir in der Fanes wie Arsch auf Eimer 
Ansonsten kann man mit einen Shimtuning sicherlich ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen wie der DB....


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2015)

Den normalen HV in L/M finde ich aber nun wieder an der Fanes genau passend, schön holzig  - Debonair würde ich glaube mit meinen ca.92kg nicht haben wollen, dies Geschaukel im Sagbereich...nee. 
Der Monarch ist schwierig, da so schlecht anpassbar. Hatte ich grad an nem andren Bike, furchtbar.
Ob ich nun den Manitou mir in der Fanes wünschen würde? Hatte den Jahre im Torque, aber das ist ja komplett anders angelenkt. 
Vivid Coil ist schön, sehr lebendig .


----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2015)

Der Manitou funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Der serien Monarch war für mein Empfinden furchtbar holzig. Mit der 55 an der Front kam der Hinterbau nicht mehr mit und das fühlt sich sehr unausgeglichen an. Der ISX ist sehr schön einstellbar und kommt einem perfekt abgestimmten CC DB Air sehr nahe. Der ist noch besser anpassbar, was jedoch schon sehr viel Erfahrung und Zeit vom Fahrer erfordert. Dafür spart man sich das depperte umshimmen und Öltuning, welches bei Monarch & Co. durch die fehlenden Einstellmöglichkeiten für ein perfektes Setup meist notwendig wird.
Da der Manitou aber schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist kam die Frage nach einer moderneren Alternative, wie z.b. dem 053, auf (siehe Post weiter oben).


----------



## mest1 (5. Mai 2015)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was für einen Monarch du hast oder hattest aber mein Monarch Plus im L/M Tune funktioniert wunderbar.
Ich wiege fahrfertig 85 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2015)

Beim Monarch egal welche Ausführung hat ja SRAM bereits zugegeben, dass der Durchlass für die Druckstufe zu klein ist - der soll ja 2016 geändert werden.
Daher ist das holzige Gefühl - und das entsprechend flummiartige beim Debonair. Beide mögen keine harten Einschläge und es lässt sich auch durch umshimmen vermutlich nicht ändern.
Mich stört das holzige eher weniger als so ein Flummi - ist zumindest kontrollierter.
Freiwillig kaufen würde ich mir einen Monarch daher nicht, außer ich bekomme den (zB mit Rahmen) hinterhergeworfen.

Wäre ja schön, wenn es mal noch ein paar Alternativen zum CCDB INline gäbe, Marzocchi vielleicht?


----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2015)

@mest1 
Waren zwei Monarch HV und ein Plus in verschiedenen Rahmen. Den Debon habe ich mir aufgrund der vorher gemachten Erfahrungen erspart.
Komme bei fast 190 cm mit den 85 kg nicht so ganz hin.

@cxfahrer 
Ja, der neue 053 könnte ein ganz großes Ding werden, jedoch ist bisher nichts über das Ding zu erfahren. Habe nur bei Alutech ganz beiläufig gehört, dass man von den Tests mit dem Prototyp im Fanes ganz angetan war. Ob der Dämpfer aber in Serie genau so kommen wird?


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Mai 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...2er-cane-creek-double-barrel-241mm-inkl-feder
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/571827-grade5-titanfeder-325x3-00-fox-cane-creek-bos-mz-moto




(oder für den ganz dezenten Auftritt >> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/530347-ti-springs-titanfeder-gold-fur-fox-cane-creek-bos)


----------



## mest1 (5. Mai 2015)

@nrgmac  Hat das mit dem Körpergewicht so eine negative Auswirkung auf den Dämpfer? (Ist nicht böse gemeint, lerne nur gern was dazu) 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2015)

Beim Debonair braucht man bei mehr Gewicht mehr Druck, exponentiell. Erlaubt sind 350 gegenüber 275 beim HV. Ich war schon bei 325, und ich wiege nur 92kg. Dadurch wird er zum einen spürbar progressiver, und zum andern ist er im Sagbereich völlig unterdämpft - mehr Druckstufe und er nutzte den Federweg nicht. Wippte wie blöd - Abhilfe: Debonair komplett zugespacert (also de facto wieder ein HV)...Murks. Mag ja bei 75kg iwie funktionieren.
Mit dem HV gibt es da in der Fanes kein Problem, leicht progressiv ist da ja ok. Nur holzig halt.


----------



## nrgmac (6. Mai 2015)

Das ist im Grunde das Problem. Der Dämpfer ist ab Werk für eine gewisse Gewichtsklasse konstruiert. Die Dämpfung ist leider in gewissem Maß von der Feder anhängig, da das Medium Luft sich nicht linear verhält. Eine Anpassung der Dämpfungskennlinie zur Feder ist beim Monarch aber auf die Schnelle nicht möglich. Bewegt man sich also außerhalb der "Norm" reagiert der Dämpfer nicht wie gewünscht und man kommt um eine Anpassung nicht umhin. Ob man jetzt Push & Co. Geld hinterherwirft oder lieber gleich einen passenderen Dämpfer kauft bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Ach und noch mal: Der Debon hat nur eine größere Luftkammer als der HV. Da ist sonst absolut nix dran geändert. Wers immer noch nicht glaubt schaue sich bitte die Ersatzteilnummern von beiden Dämpfern an oder bestellte sich das "Upgrade-Kit" für 149 €. Aber bitte nicht weinen, wenn da nur die Luftkammer drin liegt.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (6. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre den MZ Rocco Air WC und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Jürgen hatte mir beim Kauf zu dem Dämpfer geraten. Plattform brauche ich nicht, wenn der Wiegetritt nötig wäre nehme ich den 21. Gang und schiebe.
Ich fahre das Setup mit  0,1 to aufgerödelt eher plüschig,(übermäßiges Springen ist nicht mein Ding, bin halt 'nen alter Knacker).
Mein Sohn (17, 60Kg aufgerödelt) fährt in seinem Fanes denselben Dämpfer und mutet ihm schon einiges zu. Funktioniert perfekt.
Auch wenn wir zusammen Trails in den Alpen fahren und es richtig schnell wird, der Hinterbau klebt förmlich am Boden.
Ich kann den Rocco empfehlen.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Mai 2015)

Jo. Kann ich bestätigen. Hatte ihn als Übergang von Jü auch mal ne Zeit drin, bis mein Vivid Air kam. Ich hätte den Rocco sofort genommen und drin gelassen, so gut funktionierte er. Und lies sich extrem einfach einstellen. Nicht, wie der Vivid Air. 


Sascha


----------



## lhampe (7. Mai 2015)

mir hatte der rocco air wc zu wenig low speed druckstufe und aus irgendwelchen Gründen konnte ich nie den ganzen Federweg nutzen. Bin jetzt beim vivid air und zufrieden


----------



## Spires (28. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte meine Fanes EN 3.0 vom Monarch RT3 auf den Monarch+RC3 DebonAir umrüsten, da ich mich auch um die 75kg bewege, sollte das schon passen. Ich habe gesehen das Alutech die Fanes 4.0 mit dem Monarch+RC3 DebonAir und Tune LM verkauft. In Shops sehe ich aber nur Tune mid https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...39651/black-216-mm-x-63-mm-tune-mid-o6944558/ da ich beim RT3 MM hatte, denke ich sollte das beim RC3 auch passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2015)

Der Debonair braucht dringend superschnellen Rebound, da ja die Negativkammer sozusagen gegen die Positivkammer drückt.
Wenn dir am alten mit M/M die Zugstufe nicht zu lahm war und du noch massenhaft Klicks über hattest, kannst du es ja versuchen. Ansonsten tauschst du halt die Debonair mit der HV Kammer wieder aus.


----------



## Spires (28. Mai 2015)

Hmm dachte ich mir schon, schade gibts nirgents ein M/L zu kaufen. Was würde es bringen die Kammern zu tauschen?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2015)

L/M meinst du.

Na wenn du die Kammer vom Debonair an deinen alten schraubst und die HV an den neuen, dann hast du einen Debonair mit alter Optik und einen Plus mit HV in neu. Obs das bringt?


----------



## mest1 (28. Mai 2015)

@Spires Ruf doch mal direkt bei Alutech an ich denk doch das du über die einen in richtigen Tune bekommst


----------



## Ghost.1 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich wiege nackt 73 kg und fahre ihn auch mit M/M und es passt super!!!!


----------



## CRYistian (29. Mai 2015)

Also der erste Buchstabe ist doch der Rebound, ne!?

Ich hatte mal einen RS Monarch im Tune M/M drin und da war mir der Rebound viel zu langsam, daher würde ich nur noch L/M fahren. Ich wiege aber auch über 90kg


----------



## RedRaven (29. Mai 2015)

Achte auf die Farben - rot = Zugstufe; blau = Druckstufe - so wie die Versteller für Zug- und Druckstufe (oder liege ich da falsch??)


----------



## DaCrazyP (29. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage. Ich lese immer nur vom Vergleich Monarch zum Vivid bzw Vivid zum CCDB. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen bzgl Vivid Air 2012 (also dem alten Vivid Air) und dem 2014 (bzw. neuen Vivid Air) sammeln können? Merkt man da die zunächst hoch angepriesenen Neuerungen?


----------



## sued893 (30. August 2015)

Ich hole den mal wieder hoch. Weiß evtl. Jemand wie groß der Unterschied in der Performance zwischen CCDB Air und inline ist? Bin am schwanken zwischen beiden. Fahre eher selten im Park und lange Abfahren meist nicht komplett an einem Stück durch. Wiege allerdings 100 kg macht das dem inline was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (2. September 2015)

Hi Leute,

also ich hab nun den Vivid Air verbaut.

Ich wollte direkt mal den SAG einstellen aber die beigelegte Luftpumpe lässt sich nicht auf das Ventil schrauben  was hat sich denn RS dabei gedacht?

Hat jemand ein Setup für ca. 85 kg fahrfertig? Ich würd gern anhand eines Basis Setup anfangen. Irgendwo hatte ich mal eins gelesen aber in dem Thread Jungle find ich es nicht mehr wieder.

Wie kann ich feststellen ob sich der Dämpfer nun leicht um die Huberbuchsen dreht? Wieder ausbauen? Die Buchsen gingen verflucht stramm in die Gleitlager.


----------



## mest1 (28. September 2015)

Hi,
da ich mal einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren möchte verkaufe ich meinen Monarch Plus im L/M Tune falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gern bei mir melden, sehr guter Zustand und der letzte Service war vor der Seasion.
Setzte ihn heute Abend auch noch in den Bikemarkt.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## rideAtrail (28. September 2015)

Hat jemand noch Erfahrungen zum roco air test . leider ergibt die suche nicht wirklich viel. Ein Vergleich wäre ebenfalls hilfreich.


----------



## nrgmac (3. Oktober 2015)

Der Roco AIR WC/TST ist zu seiner Zeit ein genialer Dämpfer gewesen. Heute ist er nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit, kann jedoch defintiv mehr als jeder Monarch. Dafür wiegt der Klopper auch ein paar Gramm mehr. Auf das TST kann man beim Fanes verzichten. Der WC war da die bessere Wahl.
Wenn es was von MZ sein soll, dann den neuen 053.


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Oktober 2015)

Servus

überlege derzeit in meiner Fanes einen X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil zu fahren.

Hat das schonmal jemand hier gemacht und wäre so nett seine Erfahrungen zu posten?


----------



## xalex (24. November 2015)

Hat jemand mal die Luftkammergröße  beim vivid Air verändert und erfahren, wie sich das auswirkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (25. November 2015)

xalex schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die Luftkammergröße  beim vivid Air verändert und erfahren, wie sich das auswirkt?


Ja, ohne würde ich den gar nicht fahren...
Hab erst  vier Ringe gefahren und jetzt auf sieben erhöht. Jetzt kann man bisschen aktiver fahren und der knallt mir bei 25% sag nicht mehr durch.


----------



## xalex (25. November 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ja, ohne würde ich den gar nicht fahren...
> Hab erst  vier Ringe gefahren und jetzt auf sieben erhöht. Jetzt kann man bisschen aktiver fahren und der knallt mir bei 25% sag nicht mehr durch.


ah, cool, danke.
Wieviel waren denn bei Dir werksmäßig drin?
wie viel wiegst du denn und wie würdest Du denn deinen Fahrstil bezeichnen


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. November 2015)

Werksmäßig war bei mir nichts und ist allgemein glaube ich auch nichts drin.
Ich wiege mit allem Krempel ohne Radl so 78kg und fahre Enduro (auch Rennen), Bikepark und springe auch ein bisschen.
Aktiver Fahrstil, ich halte auch mal drauf und schau hinterher, ob das Rad mitgemacht hat. So brauche ich jetzt zB auch 
einen neue Felge fürs VR


----------



## xalex (25. November 2015)

dann orientiere ich mich da dran, danke


----------



## hobbyist (22. Dezember 2015)

Guten morgen,

da mein Roco WC AIR die letzten Wochen leider immer mehr sifft und ich seid dem Wochenende das Gefühl habe das er Druck verliert brauche ich wohl einen neuen. (der gute hat ja auch schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel  )
Habe da an den Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil gedacht da ich den gerade günstig bekommen kann.
Der soll ja auch ganz gut in der Fanes laufen so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. War mit dem Roco eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Habe den immer so um die 20%- 25% sag gefahren und habe die Druckstufe immer sehr weit zudrehen müssen da der sonst viel zu weich war.
Merkt man mit dem CCDB einen großen unterschied im vergleich zum Roco? 
Welche Federstärke brauche ich bei einen Gewicht zwischen 86 und 90 kg und kann ich die beiden Dämpfer einfach tauschen oder brauche ich für den CCDB neue Lagerbuchsen?


Gruß


----------



## Symion (22. Dezember 2015)

Günstiger wäre es wohl dem Roco einen Service mit Tuning zu gönnen. Genügend Potential hat das Teil.


----------



## hobbyist (22. Dezember 2015)

Was würde der Service mit Tuning denn kosten und wo kann man sowas machen lassen?


----------



## slash-sash (22. Dezember 2015)

Da gibt es nen Haufen. Ruf mal in der Dämpferklinik in Tübingen an. 


Sascha


----------



## hobbyist (22. Dezember 2015)

Ok, 
da werde ich schon was finden.
Wie schlägt sich der CCDB Coil denn trotzdem im Vergleich zum Roco Wc air?
Wenn der sich Lohnt würde ich trotzdem zu dem greifen und den Roco erst mal liegen lassen und den Service später machen lassen oder mit viel Zeit selber da dran gehen.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Dezember 2015)

Kauf den DB! Rocco als BackUp. wirst es nicht bereuen. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (10. Februar 2016)

Da habe ich mir endlich einen CC DB Air CS bestellt und DHL verbummelt wohl das Paket.

_Status vom Mi, 03.02.2016 18:06									   
Die Sendung wurde vom Absender in der Filiale eingeliefert._

Seitdem passiert nix. Absender und ich stehen in Kontakt mit DHL... Mal gucken wie lange die brauchen werden


----------



## Fatpak (8. März 2016)

Hi Leute,
hab mir die FatFanes bestellt und frage mich was besser und stabiler ist für mein gewicht von 95Kg oder wo sind die vor- und Nachteile von *RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 und Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil.*
kenn mich halt gar nicht mit Dämpfern aus und wäre uber eure hilfe dankbar..

Danke und cheers


----------



## Jakten (8. März 2016)

Zu aller erst:
Der Rock Shox ist ein Luft-, der Cane Creek ein Federdämpfer.
Bei Rock Shox ist man beim "Feintuning" extrem eingeschränkt, bei Cane Creek kann man alles genau einstellen.

Technische Unterschiede soll dir lieber jemand erklären der Ahnung davon hat


----------



## Hightower78 (8. März 2016)

Bei dem Gewicht würde ich auf Coil gehen. nehme an das du 95kg "nackt" wiegst. Mit klamotten und helm und evtl.Rucksack kommst schnell über die 100kg. Darunter leidet ,meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach, der Luftdämpfer. So war es bei mir zumindest. Fahrfertig bring ich es auf bis zu 130kg. Da hat mein Monarch schon sehr drunter gelitten und auch nicht lange "performt" - immer mit max.Druck im Dämpfer zu fahren tut dem nicht gut. Bin dann auf nen Vivid Coil mit 650er Feder umgestiegen. Läuft seitdem wunderbar.


----------



## sued893 (8. März 2016)

CCDB ist besser vorausgesetzt man kann das Potential abschöpfen wenn man sich halbwegs damit befasst die Einstellungen zu optimieren. Der Monarch ist mit dem Gewicht leicht überfordert und wird dann recht holzig sein. Kommt allerdings auf die Fahrweise an und das Gelände. 

Wenn du jetzt nicht so der Fahrwerksexperte bist und keine Lust hast da groß dran zu basteln. Würde ich hier nochmal den Vivid in den Raum werfen. 

Ich selber habe mit 100 kg einen CCDB inline der performt nach meinen empfinden wesentlich besser als der Monarch. Vergleich zum Coil kann ich dir leider nicht bieten, habe auch nicht das Bedürfnis drauf umzusteigen.

High Tower ist mit seinen 130 kg sicher drüber über den Luft Dämpfer aber 100 sollte bei den meisten schon noch drin sein.


----------



## Fatpak (8. März 2016)

Alles klar,
Das hilft mir schon weiter.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Jakten (14. März 2016)

WOW...
Gestern die erste Tour mit dem CCDBairCS gefahren bei schön trockenem Boden. Von Ballern mit kleinen Kickern bis technisch und steil war alles dabei. Der erste Eindruck war also überragend!

"Saison" 2016 - ich freu mich


----------



## Hightower78 (14. März 2016)




----------



## nrgmac (14. März 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> WOW...
> Gestern die erste Tour mit dem CCDBairCS gefahren bei schön trockenem Boden. Von Ballern mit kleinen Kickern bis technisch und steil war alles dabei. Der erste Eindruck war also überragend!



Was war vorher drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (14. März 2016)

Ein Rock Shox Kage RC für den Übergang.


----------



## nrgmac (14. März 2016)

OK, danke.
Der Stahlprügel ist jetzt auch nicht gerade eine Referenz. 
Bin nur etwas über die ganzen CCDBs und Inline im Bikemarkt verwundert. 
Habe ich da irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Jakten (14. März 2016)

Ich bin vorher einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus gefahren, aber in einem anderem Rahmen. Also kann ich schwer vergleichen. Hat dann was von Äpfel und Birnen...


----------



## nrgmac (14. März 2016)

Für den Monarch bin ich zu fett (>80 kg)!
Ab L-Rahmen fällt der also quasi zu 90% raus.
Den CCDB habe ich beim Jü mal zur Probe gefahren und war recht angetan davon.
Natürlich war er nicht perfekt auf mich abgestimmt, jedoch die Fähigkeiten des Dämpfers waren schon beeindruckend und ein Grundsetup schnell gefunden.
Irgendwann steht ein neuer Dämpfer an, da mein ISX nicht mehr ewig halten wird. Ist halt die Frage, ob ich mir noch mal einen Roco tune, den 053 oder den CCDB zulege. Mehr Auswahl (abgesehen vom Fox X2) ist mir derzeit nicht bekannt.


----------



## Oldzchool (16. März 2016)

Servus,

wurde in der Fanes Galerie darauf hingewiesen dochmal den Dämpfer zu tauschen. Ist aktuelle ein Rp23...
Was gibt es denn vernunftiges für einen realtiv schmalen Taler (200€)?. Vivid Air und CCDB sind ja doch noch etwas teurer (gebraucht).
Fahrfertig wiege ich 85kg...

Grüße

Olli


----------



## nrgmac (16. März 2016)

ISX-6 gibt es für rund 100€, der ist definitiv schon um Welten besser. Alternativ einen Roco. Für 200€ wird es mit aktuellen Dämpfern knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (16. März 2016)

Der Roco funzt hervorragend in der Fanes. Einen Manitou würde ich meiner Fanes nicht antun.


----------



## nrgmac (16. März 2016)

@Piefke
Hatte nen TST und bin beim ISX geblieben...
Insoweit die Frage, welche Art der Abneigung gegen den ISX besteht?


----------



## sued893 (16. März 2016)

Evtl mit bisschen handeln bekommt man auch einen Vivid Air für 200. Prinzipiell kann man die Teile ja auch gut selber warten für mich schon mal ein Plus Punkt.


----------



## Oldzchool (16. März 2016)

Dann wird es entweder ein Vivid Air, ISX-6 oder ein Roco. 
Bei dem Roco den Air oder Coil? 

Vielen dank für die Beratung


----------



## nrgmac (16. März 2016)

Den Roco als WC. TST war nicht so doll, weil man es beim Fanes nicht braucht.
Jü hatte den Air bevorzugt. Den Coil würde ich eher für den Park nehmen.
Zu dem jetzigen RPchen ist eh (fast alles) ein Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## Buberino (24. August 2016)

Servus zusammen!

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor, da ich auch gerade bzgl. der Dämferwahl für die Fanes etwas ratlos bin. Werde mir den Rahmen neu aufbauen und brauch noch nen Dämpfer. Der Aufbau wird ziemlich abfahrtslastig ausfallen, mit Fokus auf steile und technische Trails. Für die Hometrails würde theoretisch auch ein Monarch+ keine verkehrte Wahl sein, allerdings möchte ich ein paar Reserven für den Park und lange Alpenabfahrten haben, daher kommt er nicht in Frage.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon mehr oder weniger auf den Vivid Coil festgelegt. Allerdings wurde ich jetzt mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass sich der Hinterbau der Fanes zum Ende des Federwegs hin degressiv verhält und mit nem Luftdämpfer besser klar kommt. Soweit ich weiß lässt sich beim Vivid Coil die Endprogression nicht einstellen? Wie schauts da mit dem Marzocci Roco Coil aus? Bei Bike-Components gibts grade den Roco TST R zu nem sehr schmalen Taler. Erfahrungen mit dem Teil?

Ich bevorzuge zwar eigentlich ein Stahl-Fahrwerk, allerdings hab ich auch keine Lust, dass mit der Dämpfer nach hinten raus ständig durchschlägt. Dann würde ich doch lieber zu nem Luftdämpfer greifen. Den Vivid Air bzw. den CCDB Air gibts im Bikemarkt immer wieder für gutes Geld. Mehr als 350€ würd ich ungern ausgeben wollen. Den aktuellen Vivid Coil gibts neu für 300€...

Vllt hat ja jemand Rat  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2016)

Kauf den Roco doch einfach. Meinen Vivid hab ich gebraucht für das Geld gekauft...

Das mit dem Durchschlagen ist halt immer die Frage, wie fährst du, was hast du vor, usw.

Viel Sag würde ich da wie gesagt nicht fahren, meiner schlägt regelmäßig zB am Oko oder auf LP Torre del Time zwei-dreimal durch - aber auch meine Float RC2 geht da auf Anschlag.
Ich fahr jetzt nicht grad langsam, aber kein Vergleich mit einem der es ernst meint (schau dir mal das Bike von Jared Graves an).


----------



## Duc851 (15. September 2016)

Ich fahr nen X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil. Theoretisch kann ich die Progression da auch verändern. Praktisch hab ich die noch nicht angefasst und bin zufrieden. (Alutech Fanes 3.5 // Beim Signature bzw. 2.0 funktioniert der Coil schlechter, da hier die Kennlinie flacher ist)


----------



## basinga (16. September 2016)

Ich kann den CCDBC nur empfehlen bei der Fanes 3.0 fahre den mit relativ viel sag und habe die Druckstufe so eingestellt, dass dieser zum Ende hin nicht durchschlägt.
Vorher hatte ich den Roco WC. Der war auch ganz gut in der Fanes aber der Cane Creek ist einfach um Welten besser.
Dieser ist viel sensibler und der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach viel mehr Federweg an als mit dem Roco.
Außerdem kann man den wirklich genau so einstellen wie man den haben will. 
Beim Roco Wc hatte ich immer das Gefühl bei der Druckstufe gab es nur komplett offen oder zu dazwischen habe ich nicht viel feststellen können.
Beim Cane Creek merkt man wirklich jede Veränderung.


----------



## xalex (8. November 2016)

ich fahre jetzt seit Anfang einen Vivid Air (2014 glaube ich) in meiner Fanes V3. So richtig geil fand ich das noch nie. Mit nicht verkleinerter Luftkammer ist er ziemlich durchgesackt und war eher schwammig. Die Dämpfung finde ich super, mein Eindruck ist einfach, dass die Federung nicht wirklich zur Kennlinie passt.
Das Verkleinern der Luftkammer mit 5-7 Spacern hat das insgesamt verbessert, dafür habe ich jetzt die Endprogression aus dem siebten Kreis der Hölle. Ich mag eigentlich Endprogression, die setzt aber sehr früh ein.
Besonders in steilem Gelände habe ich mit meiner Tourenabstimmung (30% sag) das Problem, dass der Hinterbau oft mega hoch im Federweg steht und der Bock ziemlich vorlastig wird. Mit mehr Sag kann ich gegensteuern, dann sackt er aber halt bei Gegenanstiegen etc. wieder weg. Mit meiner alten Lyrik nicht so schlimm, mit der Fox 36 würde ich jetzt tatsächlich sagen, dass die Gabel mehr kann, als der Hinterbau. Ich bin nicht der Super Federungsprofi, habe aber jetzt schon mehrere laute rumschrauben lassen, die mehr Ahnung haben als ich, Abhilfe hat das nicht geschaffen. Dämpfer war auch schon beim Service etc.
Wiege mit Ausrüstung so 78kg.

So richtig den Vergleich habe ich zum Monarch +. Ich finde, dass der von der Federung besser zum Hinterbau passt, allerdings war ich mit der Dämpfung nicht zufrieden.
Der Cane Creek passt mir aus diversen Gründen nicht.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Hat jemand schon einen Fox x2 (fand den in einem anderen Rad besser als einen Vivid und einen CC) in der V3 oder V4 getestet? Oder einen aktuellen Monarch Plus Debon Air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (8. November 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-fanes-daempfer-kaufberatung.543110/page-4#post-12909158

ah, danke schon mal


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2016)

@xalex und @All ich bin die neue Fanes 5.0 mit dem Monarch+ Debon Air gefahren. Das Rad hatte mächtig Pop, ist allerdings ziemlich stempelig unterwegs gewesen (auch nach mehrfachem ändern des Setups).

Ich selber habe meine 5er nun mit VividAir und sie hat definitiv mehr Pop als meine alte 3er, aber nicht so viel wie das Testrad.

Ich habe schon den HS Rebound bis auf eins rausgedreht und den LS Rebound eins schneller (mehr mag ich nicht, dann wir es unruhig auf dem Pedal), aber es ist noch weniger Pop als bei dem Testrad. LS Compression ist so ziemlich in der Mitte. Ich weiss aus dem Kopf aber nicht, was für ein Grundsetup der Dämpfer hat. Ich denke ML oder LM. 

Ich würde nicht verstehen wieso zuspacern dort was bringen soll. Der Dämpfer steht bei mir recht hoch im Federweg im Normalfall und nervt auch bei steilen Anstiegen nicht. Rahmen M. Nackt 68 kg. 170-180 psi. Was tun für etwas mehr Pop? Was geht mir dadurch verloren?

Und was für ein Akt wäre es, die Spacer einzusetzen, abgesehen vom Werkzeug? Welche Schritte sind nötig?


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

Ich hab gestern das erste Mal die 4 mit Vivid Air gefahren. 112 Kg inkl Gepäck und hab 260 Psi drinne mit 30% SAG 

Von POP hab ich nix gemerkt. Nur das ich einfach über alles drüber bügeln konnte 
Was ich da jetzt genau für Einstellungen habe kann ich dir nicht sagen, wird dir auch nix helfen weil du ja genau das Gegenteil haben willst, denke ich mal


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und was für ein Akt wäre es, die Spacer einzusetzen, abgesehen vom Werkzeug? Welche Schritte sind nötig?



Das würde mich aber auch interessieren, und passen die Spacer vom Monarch in den Vivid? Hab da noch ein paar rumliegen


----------



## xalex (14. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @xalex und @All ich bin die neue Fanes 5.0 mit dem Monarch+ Debon Air gefahren. Das Rad hatte mächtig Pop, ist allerdings ziemlich stempelig unterwegs gewesen (auch nach mehrfachem ändern des Setups).
> 
> Ich selber habe meine 5er nun mit VividAir und sie hat definitiv mehr Pop als meine alte 3er, aber nicht so viel wie das Testrad.
> 
> ...



ohne spacer hat der vivd air nicht gut zu meinem Hinterbau gepasst.
D.h., wie oben beschrieben, bei 30% sag oder gar mehr ist er bergauf , in Anliegern, beim Absprung ordentlich weggesackt. Also das Gegenteil von Pop. Ich musste ihn mit knapp 25% sag fahren, was in groben losen Kurven z. B. deutlich zu viel war, das hat man in La palma z. B. deutlich gemerkt.Mit Spacern und 30% passt er besser zum Hinterbau, bis auf die zu frühe Endprogression.
Aber Achtung! Weiter oben hatten wir schon mal diskutiert, dass die Kennlinien der Fanes je nach Version unterschiedlich sind und auch der Vivid Air je nach Baujahr unterschiedlich gut gepasst hat.

Die Kennlinie der Version 5 dürfte wesentlich besser mit der großen Luftkammer harmonieren.
Hm, auf Stempeln hätte ich keinen Bock. das macht der Vivid air schon sehr gut

Die Luftkammer muß zum Spacer einbauen halt runter, also gleicher aufwand wie beim Kleinen Luftkammer Service, siehe Anleitung im Manual
Die Spacer sind für Monarch und Vivid Air identisch


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

xalex schrieb:


> ohne spacer hat der vivd air nicht gut zu meinem Hinterbau gepasst.
> D.h., wie oben beschrieben, bei 30% sag oder gar mehr ist er bergauf , in Anliegern, beim Absprung ordentlich weggesackt. Also das Gegenteil von Pop. Ich musste ihn mit knapp 25% sag fahren, was in groben losen Kurven z. B. deutlich zu viel war, das hat man in La palma z. B. deutlich gemerkt.Mit Spacern und 30% passt er besser zum Hinterbau, bis auf die zu frühe Endprogression.
> Aber Achtung! Weiter oben hatten wir schon mal diskutiert, dass die Kennlinien der Fanes je nach Version unterschiedlich sind und auch der Vivid Air je nach Baujahr unterschiedlich gut gepasst hat.
> 
> ...



Dann probiere ich mal


----------



## nrgmac (14. November 2016)

Pop bekommt man nur über die LSC, mit Abstrichen bei kleinen Unebenheiten. Die Zuspacerei greift erst ab dem mittleren Federweg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2016)

Das heisst LSC zudrehen? Mein Dämpfer hat MM-Tune, der ist also vllt. Etwas zu "lommelig"? Wäre ML, also M-Rebound, L-Compression besser? Ich bin im Rebound ziemlich mittendrin, das scheint zu passen. Was haben denn die anderen Vivid-Fahrer hier als Tune?


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

Hab M/M, so gibt es den ja nur offiziell zu kaufen 
Hab jetzt mal MRC und MST angeschrieben ob die da was ändern können zwecks Luftdruck ohne zuzuspacern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2016)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Jürgen in der Zeit, als er Vivids verkauft hat ML (Rebound, Compression) hatte.
Den Tune baut einem jeder gescheite Laden beim großen Service um.

Dummerweise gibt es echt keine wirklichen Alternativen. Der Fox kostet ein Vermögen und ein CC kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Ein "Röhrchen" ohne sinnvollen Ausgleichsbehälter auch nicht und mindestens weniger als beim Vivid möchte ich nicht einstellen können.

Ich werde bei meiner nächsten Heimatrunde mal die LSC ganz zu drehen und mal schauen wie sich das so anfühlt. So weit bin ich bis jetzt noch nie gegangen.


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

Ich habe noch nie was tunen lassen und wollte eigentlich seit 3 Jahren schon den Vivid Air haben. Einfach nur weil er mir gefällt. Monarch Debon Air und Coils hatte ich schon. Beim neuen Rahmen musste dann also der Vivid Air rein 
Bin ihn auch erst einmal gefahren, aber die 260Psi find ich halt krass. Gut, beim Debon Air war es auch ziemlich am Limit und ich hab 4 Spacer rein gemacht. Aber dieses Mal will ich einfach einen Dämpfer der super funktioniert und bestens auf mein Bike und mich abgestimmt ist bzw wird. Und natürlich gleich gute Dichtungen und Öle bekommt bevor ich richtig loslege. Ich bin halt nicht der leichteste, springe auch keine Oberkrassen Drops, aber er soll halt nicht durchrauschen und einfach gut arbeiten in der Fanes. Lese parallel Threats zu diesen Themen und versuche einfach mein Glück mit dem Setup was die Tuner vorschlagen


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. November 2016)

Den Vivid Air bin ich anderthalb Jahre in der Fanes 2.0 gefahren, erst ohne, dann mit fünf und schließlich mit sieben Luftkammervolumenringen. Der Dämpfer hat einfach mal zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten, ich kann doch nicht jedesmal umbauen lassen, bloß, weil ich grad anderen Boden oder so habe. Jetzt in einem anderen Radl bin ich mit dem X2 sehr zufrieden - einen Vivid in der aktuellen Form, ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten von außen bringts dann halt leider nicht. Ich schätze, dass Rock Shox bald mal einen neuen Downhilldämpfer entwickeln wird/müsste/sollte.


----------



## imun (14. November 2016)

Ich will auch nicht jedes Mal alles tauschen lassen, ein gescheiter Luftdruck unterhalb der Obergrenze und dann vielleicht bissle Compression reicht mir schon, auf die ganze Einstellerei hab ich eh keine Lust. Funktionieren muss es 
Und sooo viel unterschiedliche Strecken fahre ich nicht


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (15. November 2016)

@imun Bei deiner Gewichtsklasse würd ich mit 5 Spacern in der Luftkammer anfangen. HSR (Ending Stroke Rebound) 2,5-3 Klicks zu von ganz offen, LSC 2-3 Klicks zu von ganz offen. Den LSR (Beginning Stroke Rebound) so einstellen das er beim Abziehen nicht mehr kickt.
Bei deinen 112KG auf keinen Fall ne L Compression oder L Rebound einbauen lassen.

Falls du es ihn zu nen Tuner bringst kannst ihn ja vorschlagen die LSC minimal zu verstärken und einen Druckstufenkolben mit kleineren Ports einzubauen... dann wirst du keinen bessseren Dämpfer finden


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> @imun Bei deiner Gewichtsklasse würd ich mit 5 Spacern in der Luftkammer anfangen. HSR (Ending Stroke Rebound) 2,5-3 Klicks zu von ganz offen, LSC 2-3 Klicks zu von ganz offen. Den LSR (Beginning Stroke Rebound) so einstellen das er beim Abziehen nicht mehr kickt.
> Bei deinen 112KG auf keinen Fall ne L Compression oder L Rebound einbauen lassen.
> 
> Falls du es ihn zu nen Tuner bringst kannst ihn ja vorschlagen die LSC minimal zu verstärken und einen Druckstufenkolben mit kleineren Ports einzubauen... dann wirst du keinen bessseren Dämpfer finden


Super, danke. Dann werd ich das mal so weiter leiten und bin gespannt wie er dann funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (15. November 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Super, danke. Dann werd ich das mal so weiter leiten und bin gespannt wie er dann funktioniert



Hab gerade gelesen das du Dreher bist?

Falls du dir es zutraust den Vivid selbst umzubauen kann ich dir da ein par 3D Daten für nen Druckstufenkolben zukommen lassen 

sieht dann fertig in etwa so aus


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Danke, aber das ist mir dann doch zu schwierig. Hab die Neigung dazu, alles kaputt zu bekommen. Dann investiere ich lieber und es klappt auch 
Ich drehe schon viel für meine Bikes, so Kleinteile, aber das lass ich lieber Profis machen


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Gestern erst Verschlussstopfen für die nicht benötigten Leitungshalter gedreht


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

@Zipfelklatsche 

HSR 2,5-3 Klicks zu von ganz offen,

Also von Hase zu Schildi??
Die hat ja nur 5 Klicks, also Mittelstellung??

 LSC 2-3 Klicks zu von ganz offen

Also von Minus zu Plus 3 Klicks?

Den LSR (Beginning Stroke Rebound) hab ich jetzt von Hase zu Schildi hab ich 7 Klicks 

250PSI und 30% SAG 

LSC minimal zu verstärken und einen Druckstufenkolben mit kleineren Ports einzubauen... Werd ich auf jeden Fall anfragen


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (15. November 2016)

Ja genau. Wenn du dann bei schnellen Schlägen ein verhärten spürst drehst du den HSR in 0,5 Klicks Schritten auf.

Beim LSR dann gerade so weit auf Schildkröte stellen das er nicht mehr kickt. Gerade bei deinen Gewicht sollte das Ding dann schon sehr gut funktionieren


----------



## Duc851 (15. November 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Den Vivid Air bin ich anderthalb Jahre in der Fanes 2.0 gefahren, erst ohne, dann mit fünf und schließlich mit sieben Luftkammervolumenringen....



Die 2.0 hat eine sehr flache Hinterbaukennlinie. Habs mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer versucht. Funktioniert in der 2.0 selbst mit X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil (einstellbare Progression) nicht zufriedenstellend. In der 3.5 dagegen schon. Da macht der Stahlfederdämpfer einen guten Job, da die Hinterbaukennlinie progressiver ist. Deshalb ist für die 2.0 der Marzocchi Roco Air mit seiner ausgeprägten Progressivität ein sehr guter Dämpfer, um die flache Kennlinie auszugleichen.


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Darf man jetzt von ausgehen, dass die Bravo Redakteure immer Specialtuned Shocks verbaut hatten um die Fanes mit Bestnoten zu versehen???
Hab halt 4 Jahre die 2 gefahren und nie so wirklich drauf geachtet. Funktioniert hat sie immer, egal ob mit Kage, Monarch Debon Air oder Fox RC4.
Oder liegt es wirklich nur am Vivid Air und er ist mit M/M falsch gewählt?


----------



## Duc851 (15. November 2016)

@imun mit welcher Methode misst du deinen Sag? Sitzend, stehend in Grundposition oder stehend in Attacke-Position?


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Sitzend mit voll ausgefahrener Stütze und dann noch in Attacke Position bzgl der Gabel kommt ungefähr aufs gleiche raus, oder?


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Wobei ich Im Sitzen natürlich mehr den Dämpfer belaste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (15. November 2016)

Baut mal nen X2 oder CCDB ein und freut euch darüber, was der Fanes Hinterbau wirklich kann. Alternativ einen Zocchi 053 (der fällt aber wegen der berühmten Fox nicht verfügbar Regel derzeit raus). 
Hatte inzwischen fast jeden forumstypischen Dämpfer in der Fanes (2.0 und 4.0) und muss Jü bzgl. dem CC leider recht geben. Gibt vom P/L Verhältnis derzeit nichts besseres. Ok, der ISX war nah dran, kann aber bei schnellen Schlägen nicht ganz mithalten. 
Die RS Röhrchen (Rt/rc 3) waren einfach nur enttäuschend und der Roco WC technisch veraltet und ohne Ersatzteilsupport. Aber definitiv besser als die vorgenannten Monarchen. Fox kann auch nur mit dem X2 Punkten, jedoch nicht bei dem Preis. Der normale Float X Evol ist zu fluffig und gibt keine Rückmeldung. Beim CC hat mich immer das Sondermaß der Buchsen und die kaum vorhandene Self-service Möglichkeit abgehalten. Die Funktion ist aber echt genial und die Buchsensitze kann man ohne Probleme aufreiben. Service für 80€ in der Winterzeit geht auch noch. 
Aber auch das ist alles subjektiv.


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Jetzt hab ich mir aber gerade erst den Vivid gekauft, und zurück geben kann ich nicht und Bikemarkt bringt zu viel miese. Kann ja schon sein das der CCDB Hammer funktioniert, aber der Vivid sollte das auch im gewissen Maße machen. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach nur zu viel rum gelesen und dann hat sich im Kopf eingebrannt, dass der Vivid auf jeden Fall getunt werden muss 
Schaden kann es ja nicht, da ich nicht das Durchschnittsgewicht habe und er vielleicht überfordert ist mit mir. Sparschwein ist nach der Aktion eh alle und Tunen lassen werde ich ihn auf alle Fälle. Mal schauen, vielleicht kommt dann 2017 was anderes rein, aber wenn ich schon halb überfordert bin den Vivid richtig einzustellen, dann will ich mich mal vor dem CCDB sehen 
Leider kann mir auch keiner von den Kumpels vor Ort helfen, die haben davon noch weniger Ahnung


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Welcher von denen wäre es denn???


----------



## nrgmac (15. November 2016)

Nuja, CC hilft mit Voreinstellung und "Tuning App". In diesem Bereich muss man zugestehen, dass das vorbildlich ist. Die Bedienungsanleitungen diverser Hersteller sind diesbezüglich echt ein Witz!
Der Vivid ist auch kein schlechter Dämpfer, er ist jedoch nicht so leicht auf Fahrergewicht und Rahmen anpassbar wie X2 und CCDB. Mir hat der Basetune leider nie gepasst und der Tuner möchte für seine Arbeit natürlich auch bezahlt werden. Da mein Gewicht in den letzten drei Jahren stark schwankt (kein Marathon mehr und Eintausch von Winterspeck gegen Frühlingsröllchen), ist mir die Einstellung von außen wichtig.

Edit: Fahre derzeit den normalen DB Air ohne Cs. Xvol braucht die Fanes nicht und Cs ist eher ein nice to have.


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Nuja, CC hilft mit Voreinstellung und "Tuning App". In diesem Bereich muss man zugestehen, dass das vorbildlich ist. Die Bedienungsanleitungen diverser Hersteller sind diesbezüglich echt ein Witz!
> Der Vivid ist auch kein schlechter Dämpfer, er ist jedoch nicht so leicht auf Fahrergewicht und Rahmen anpassbar wie X2 und CCDB. Mir hat der Basetune leider nie gepasst und der Tuner möchte für seine Arbeit natürlich auch bezahlt werden. Da mein Gewicht in den letzten drei Jahren stark schwankt (kein Marathon mehr und Eintausch von Winterspeck gegen Frühlingsröllchen), ist mir die Einstellung von außen wichtig.
> 
> Edit: Fahre derzeit den normalen DB Air ohne Cs. Xvol braucht die Fanes nicht und Cs ist eher ein nice to have.


Da geb ich dir recht, selbst das Vivid Tuning Video ist, naja, lassen wir das. Was wiegst du denn, wenn ich mal fragen darf


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> und muss Jü bzgl. dem CC leider recht geben. Gibt vom P/L Verhältnis derzeit nichts besseres.


Hmm, da hat er mir aber in einem Gespräch was anderes gesagt. Rücklaufquote ist beim CC bei ihm so hoch das er keinen Bock mehr auf CC hat.


----------



## imun (15. November 2016)

Also ich werde den Vivid tunen lassen!
Weiß nur noch nicht ob bei MRC oder MST 
Dann wird er auch gut funktionieren. Schluss / Aus / Ende 

Bin kein Profi und knalle keine krassen Sachen mehr. Also


----------



## nrgmac (15. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, da hat er mir aber in einem Gespräch was anderes gesagt. Rücklaufquote ist beim CC bei ihm so hoch das er keinen Bock mehr auf CC hat.



Verwechselst du das evtl mit der Reverb? 
Die Ausfallquote liegt hier nicht höher als bei anderen Massenprodukten der Branche. OEM Schrott eben. Das Problem hatten Rs  Manitou und Fox auch schon und selbst wenn.. Beim neuen Bike is das ein Garantiefall. Zwar ärgerlich,  aber heute schon fast normal. Leider....


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. November 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Verwechselst du das evtl mit der Reverb?
> Die Ausfallquote liegt hier nicht höher als bei anderen Massenprodukten der Branche. OEM Schrott eben. Das Problem hatten Rs  Manitou und Fox auch schon und selbst wenn.. Beim neuen Bike is das ein Garantiefall. Zwar ärgerlich,  aber heute schon fast normal. Leider....


Nein, ich kann @Prof. Dr. YoMan bestätigen, das hatte Herr Schlender mir gegenüber in Riva dieses Jahr auch gesagt. CC hat einige Toleranzen nicht im Griff, sodass bei manchen Dämpfern die Einsteller nicht wirklich etwas einstellen. Fox solle die Nachfolge antreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (16. November 2016)

Beim großen ccdb hab ich jetzt noch nicht so viel von Ausfällen gehört. 

Der Inline ist wohl öfter betroffen das gibt cc auch zu und hat jetzt ein Upgrade veröffentlicht .


----------



## nrgmac (16. November 2016)

Ist doch schön. Fox hat seine Qualitätssicherung auch nicht wirklich im Griff und selber warten ist bei X2 & Co. auch nicht drin. Was verbessert sich durch den Wechsel dann für den Endverbraucher?
Insofern ist RS schon ganz gut. Die packen zumindest das Servicekit gleich ab Werk dazu weil sie wissen, dass der verbaute Dichtungschrott nichts taugt.


----------



## imun (16. November 2016)

Gibt neues von MST:

"In den nächsten Wochen haben wir ein Tuning verfügbar, das dir Abhilfe schaffen wird. Das MST Vivid Tuning kostet 190,-, dabei werden u.a. die Shims, die Kolbenstange und der Reboundeinsteller ersetzt. Das wäre genau das Richtige für dich"

Dann werd ich das mal machen lassen, wa?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (16. November 2016)

190 Flocken  Ich würd ihn erstmal einfahren 

@nrgmac Wenn man das dann so rechnet ist der X2 gar nicht mehr sooooo teuer


----------



## imun (16. November 2016)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> 190 Flocken  Ich würd ihn erstmal einfahren



Das mach ich mal morgen, Samstag und Sonntag. Lass mich gerne beeinflussen  merkt man wahrscheinlich


----------



## nrgmac (16. November 2016)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> 190 Flocken  Ich würd ihn erstmal einfahren
> 
> @nrgmac Wenn man das dann so rechnet ist der X2 gar nicht mehr sooooo teuer



Stimmt! Jetzt muss der nur noch Ex-geschützt werden. 
Ganz ehrlich? Da fahre ich meinen für 250 Ocken gekauften CCDB bis er platt ist und hoffe auf einen 053 mit großer Negativkammer. just my two Cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (16. November 2016)

Den CCDB Air ohne CS (216x63) gibts grad bei Berg-ab.de im Angebot für 299,50€


----------



## imun (17. November 2016)

Und wenn der gekaufte CCDB AIR auch nicht richtig funktioniert 
Mein Vivid funktioniert ja, nur ich glaube ich hab in letzter Zeit zu viel gelesen und mir ins Hirn gebrannt, dass er nicht funktioniert 
Ich fahr den jetzt einfach mal ne Weile ein und schau dann weiter. Klar, 190€ sind ne Menge Geld, aber MRC will auch 169€ haben für sein Tuning


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. November 2016)

@imun 
Wieso gehst du nciht zu LordHelmchen, der hatte damals die Vivid`s für die Fanes modifiziert, meine Fanes 2.0 hatte erst den Vivid und war dann noch mal bei LordHelmchen und danach war es sahniger als es eh schon war.


----------



## R0ppy (18. November 2016)

HiHo,

ich habe einen Vivid Air Modelljahr 2016 in M/L. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 85kg. Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte ob es Sinn mach mit L Compression zu fahren? Habe eine Fanes 3.0

Gruß


----------



## imun (18. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @imun
> Wieso gehst du nciht zu LordHelmchen, der hatte damals die Vivid`s für die Fanes modifiziert, meine Fanes 2.0 hatte erst den Vivid und war dann noch mal bei LordHelmchen und danach war es sahniger als es eh schon war.


Er hat mir geraten, den Vivid Air gegen einen Kage zu tauschen 
Das will ich aber eigentlich nicht machen, würde der M/L vom @R0ppy bei mir besser funktionieren??


----------



## sued893 (18. November 2016)

Hää eigentlich sollte ein Luft Dämpfer in der fanes deutlich besser gehen als ein coil . Weil Der Rahmen degressiv ist, im coil ist wenig Durchschlag Schutz.


----------



## imun (18. November 2016)

Hab ich dem Helmchen ja auch geschrieben, aber er sagte, dass ich zu Schwer dafür sei und den Vivid Air nie richtig eingestellt bekomme, selbst Tuner werden das nicht schaffen


----------



## tadea nuts (18. November 2016)

Ich glaube du hängst noch zu sehr an der alten Fanes imun.
In unserer Gewichtsklasse sind Dämpfer halt schwierig.  Von Fanes zwei zu vier hat sich ja auch einiges geändert. fahr erstmal und probier verschiedene Einstellungen, bevor du vom tuning enttäuscht bist. Oder hol dir einen gebrauchten coil Dämpfer.


----------



## imun (18. November 2016)

Ich will aber keinen Coil fahren 
Und ich freue mich über meine neue Fanes


----------



## sued893 (19. November 2016)

Stimmt die v5 ist tatsächlich progressiver zum Ende hin da kann coil funktionieren. 

Gibt's eigenlich irgendwo ein linkage zur v4 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. November 2016)

imun schrieb:


> Hab ich dem Helmchen ja auch geschrieben, aber er sagte, dass ich zu Schwer dafür sei und den Vivid Air nie richtig eingestellt bekomme, selbst Tuner werden das nicht schaffen



ich hab Fahrfertig um die 105 Kg und war mit dem Vivid im M/ M Tune nie unzufrieden, das L Tune halte ich für den Dämpfer für nicht passend, gerade bei über 90 Kg. 
PS: ich werde ihn vermissen und bin gespannt auf den CC im Tofane, der Dämpfer steht also zum Verkauf


----------



## sued893 (20. Dezember 2016)

Frage an die Experten.

Hat mal jemand einen 222mm Dämpfer mit offset Bushings verbaut ?
Klappt das ? 
Will mal einen MZ moto c2r testen den gibt's aber nur in 222.


----------



## R0ppy (15. Januar 2017)

Moin,
ich hätte eine Frage an die Vivid Air Besitzer unter euch:
Wie macht sich die Ending Stroke Zugstufeneinstellung genau bemerkbar?


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Januar 2017)

wie eine hsr...


----------



## Ollomat (20. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CC DB Air CS an der Fanes 3.0 ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Februar 2017)

R0ppy schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hätte eine Frage an die Vivid Air Besitzer unter euch:
> Wie macht sich die Ending Stroke Zugstufeneinstellung genau bemerkbar?


"Anwurfschutz".
D.h. wenn du z. B. bei einem Drop voll komprimierst und danach sehr schnell wieder entlastest (also keine Kompression) verhindert das, dass die Dame dich abwirft.
Wird nur relevant, wenn du die LSR nicth sowieso ziemlich langsam stehen hast und auch wirklich nur, wenn der Dämpfer schnell aufpoppen mag.

Du kannst es bei einem Referenzdrop probieren und immer weiter zudrehen. Irgendwann fühlt es sich beim Aufkommen fast so an, als ob du nen Platten hast.


----------



## nrgmac (20. Februar 2017)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CC DB Air CS an der Fanes 3.0 ?



Läuft! Das 3.0 unterscheidet sich diesbezüglich nicht vom 4.0 und da ist der CC vom Werk aus gesetzt (nur nicht in der Sparbrötchen Version). Den CS braucht man nicht wirklich, ist eher ein nice to have...


----------



## Ollomat (20. Februar 2017)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Läuft! Das 3.0 unterscheidet sich diesbezüglich nicht vom 4.0 und da ist der CC vom Werk aus gesetzt (nur nicht in der Sparbrötchen Version). Den CS braucht man nicht wirklich, ist eher ein nice to have...



Welche ist denn die "Sparbrötchen-Version" ?


----------



## nrgmac (20. Februar 2017)

Die Basis Version mit RT3 oder RC3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Februar 2017)

Hat einer mal den Fox Float X2 in der Fanes angetestet?


----------



## nrgmac (22. Februar 2017)

Der geht ähnlich gut wie der CC. Sind auch beide ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level anzusiedeln. Problem war letztes Jahr noch der Preis und dann die Rückrufaktion. Wurde da eigentlich was anderes gemacht außer einer max. Druck-Beschränkung über einen Aufkleber?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Februar 2017)

Es sind, soweit ich mich erinnere, jetzt mindestens zwei Spacer verbaut.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Februar 2017)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Der geht ähnlich gut wie der CC. Sind auch beide ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level anzusiedeln. Problem war letztes Jahr noch der Preis und dann die Rückrufaktion. Wurde da eigentlich was anderes gemacht außer einer max. Druck-Beschränkung über einen Aufkleber?


Die Luftkammerhülse wurde gegen eine mit dickerer Wandstärke ersetzt und in der Luftkammer wurden neue Spacer und ein Platzhalter verbaut, damit nicht mehr Spacer als erlaubt gefahren werden. Bei den neuen Dämpfern ist die Luftkammerhülse mit einer Schraube vor dem unbeabsichtigten verdrehen gesichert, die bei den älteren noch nicht zu finden ist.

Edit: Vorrausgesetzt, dass der CCDBAir nicht überarbeitet wurde, dann ist der Kolben des X2 besser geführt, hat also mehr Gleitringe, die die Querkräfte besser abkönnen. Dazu gibts ein Video, in dem beide zerlegt und verglichen werden:


----------



## nrgmac (22. Februar 2017)

Cool. Danke für die Info. Die Führung des Kolben kann uns bei der Fanes ja im Grunde egal sein. 
Bei Rahmen mit großen Querkräften auf den Kolben könnte sich der Aufpreis da schnell bezahlt machen. 
Der aktuelle CC wurde auch schon wieder überarbeitet und hat jetzt eine "echte" Negativfeder für ein geringeres Losbrechmoment bekommen.


----------



## Hoppes (11. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage und hoffe Ihr könnt einem Techniknoob weiterhelfen. Fahre noch den RP23 und würde mich gerne etwas verbessern (wobei ich eigetnlich ganz zufrieden bin bisher, ist wohl  eher eine Kopfsache).

Kann mir sagen ob der Float X passt?
Vor allem hinsichtlich des Tune bin ich mir unsicher.

Einbaulängen x Hub (mm): 216 x 63.5mm
Tune  : CM84
0.6 Spacer
CM, RM, Climb M
Incl. Buchsen in 22.2mm x M8

Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (11. Mai 2017)

Spar das Geld für was gescheites.


----------



## tadea nuts (11. Mai 2017)

Die Geschmäcker sind sooo verschieden. Kenne den Dämpfer nicht. Ist leider so: testen.


----------



## sued893 (11. Mai 2017)

bin jetzt mal den moto c2r mit Offset Bushings gefahren das Ding geht echt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Hoppes (11. Mai 2017)

Jemand denn Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Laut Tests soll er ja ganz gut sein...Eine Verbesserung sollte es allemal sein.


----------



## imun (12. Mai 2017)

Hab nen alten Vivid Coil drin, 550'er Feder und bin schwer begeistert 
Der Vivid Air vorher war nicht so unauffällig gefällig


----------



## nrgmac (12. Mai 2017)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Jemand denn Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Laut Tests soll er ja ganz gut sein...Eine Verbesserung sollte es allemal sein.



Zurück lesen. Das Ding ist für die Fanes zu fluffig und für die geringe Anpassbarkeit einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Hoppes (12. Mai 2017)

Hat sich erledigt. Jürgen schickt mir einen CC DB Air CS


----------



## Rekoob (13. Mai 2017)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Jürgen schickt mir einen CC DB Air CS



Gute Wahl.


----------



## radiKarl (19. März 2018)

Aloha zusammen,

ich habe hier und da zum Thema Dämpfer für die Fanes gelesen. Meine Interpretation des gelesenen:

Vivid Air: Die beste Wahl für's Fanes, aber teuer in Anschaffung und Ersatz(service)teilversorgung
Monarch RC3 Plus: etwas holzig(?) im Tune L/M schwer zu beschaffen, relativ günstig in Anschaffung und Ersatz(service)teilversorgung
Marzocchi Rocco Air/TST: Gute Funktion, leicht zu servicen, aber passt nicht ohne nacharbeit in den Umlenkhebel, ich finde keine Ersatzteile

Wer was zu verbessern hat soll das bitte machen.

Jedenfalls Cane Creek Dämpfer fallen für mich raus, da man die soweit ich das gelesen habe nicht selbst servicen kann. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Manitou Mcleod Dämpfer im Fanes? Den gab es ja mal in einer Sonderedition(?) von Alutech im Fanes zu kaufen. Wenn man das rare 3in1 Tool hat ist der Service selbst durchführbar und Ersatzteile relativ günstig zu erwerben. Wenn jemand den Dämpfer im Fanes fährt, mit King Can oder mit dem kleinen Volumen?

Danke schonmal für euere Hilfe


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2018)

Der Monarch+ in meiner hat die kleine Kammer, passt IMHO besser zum linearen Hinterbau. Im Vergleich zum Vivid Coil fühlt sich der tot an. Der Vivid Coil schlägt aber gerne durch trotz recht harter Feder - linear halt.

Den McLeod hab ich im anderen Bike, der ist sehr lebendig und gut einstellbar. Allerdings wird wie bei allen ohne Piggyback das Öl schnell zu heiss, einer ist mir im Bikepark (Saalbach) mal geplatzt, vermute Überhitzung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der in einer Fanes daher so richtig Sinn macht, ausser du bist sehr leicht oder fährst nie schnell bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. März 2018)

@cxfahrer. Hast du eine 5er oder davor. Die 5er wurde doch progressiver? Ich habe hier demnächst den IL Coil im Versuch und erhoffe mir mehr einstellbaren Pop und Lebendigkeit im Gegensatz zu Vivid Air.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2018)

3er, sorry. 
Wobei der Coil ja nur auf den Gummi rauscht, der gibt dann "Endprogression"  ... lange nicht mehr gefahren. Seit 2 Jahren kein LP  ...


----------



## Buberino (20. März 2018)

radiKarl schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier und da zum Thema Dämpfer für die Fanes gelesen. Meine Interpretation des gelesenen:
> 
> ...



Ich stand deswegen mal mit dem Jürgen in Email-Austausch und er hat mir gesagt, dass der CCDB Air in der Fanes mit am besten funktionieren würde. Dem Ratschlag bin ich gefolgt und habe einen solchen verbaut. Die Performance ist große Klasse. Aber es braucht Zeit und Geduld um das richtige Setup zu finden und die Problematik mit dem Service besteht auch.
Den Monarch Plus bin ich auch mal ein paar Tage in Finale gefahren und ehrlich gesagt, hat der sich dabei nicht wesentlich schlechter angefühlt. Etwas lebendiger, dafür aber auch etwas straffer und nicht so plüschig wie der CCDB. Holzig fand ich ihn aber nicht.
Vom Rocco hat mir Jürgen damals abgeraten. Das Ding ist einfach veraltet.


----------



## coaby (2. November 2018)

Ich wollte das Thema mal wieder zum Leben erwecken. Fahre derzeit einen roco air WC im 3er fanes. Würde gerne auf was aktuelleres tauschen, da der doch schon einige Tage auf dem Buckel hat. Hab an den Monarch plus mit debon air gedacht. In diesem thread liest man recht wenig über die debon air Variante. Wäre das ein sinnvolles update? Oder cane creek dB inline?


----------



## nrgmac (3. November 2018)

Roco gegen Monarch? Bleib lieber beim Roco und lass ihn ggf. tunen. 
Der Inline (neue Version) geht out of the Box sehr gut. Warum kein Dämpfer mit Piggy?


----------



## coaby (3. November 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Roco gegen Monarch? Bleib lieber beim Roco und lass ihn ggf. tunen.
> Der Inline (neue Version) geht out of the Box sehr gut. Warum kein Dämpfer mit Piggy?



Bei wem tunen lassen und was genau? 

Gibt kein wirklichen Grund warum kein Piggy. Vivid möchte ich nicht da ich öfters im stehen fahre. Bleibt nur cane creek DB mit climb switch. Der ist halt immer noch teuer und hab nicht so viel Lust Sachen einzustellen


----------



## nrgmac (4. November 2018)

Evtl. auf ein Hardtail umsteigen?
Spaß bei Seite. Es ist eigentlich alles schon sehr ausführlich auf den letzten fünf Seiten diskutiert worden. 
Fazit: Am CC oder X2 führt derzeit nix vorbei.


----------



## coaby (5. November 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Fazit: Am CC oder X2 führt derzeit nix vorbei.



Danke das ist ne ansage. Ist der ccdb air mit Piggy auch der IL Version vorzuziehen? Wie gesagt fanes 3.0 
(Der fox ist mir zu teuer.)


----------



## nrgmac (6. November 2018)

Der Dicke ist Temperatur stabiler als der IL. Je nach Fahrerprofil/-Gewicht reicht der IL aber vollkommen aus. Bei Rahmengröße S geht nur der IL, aber dann kann man aufgrund des Körpergewichts auch einen Monarch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (29. Juni 2019)

Habe seit 2 Tagen mal den DB Air CS gegen einen DVO Topaz getauscht.

Mir ist der Climbswitch zu ineffizient in der 5er Fanes. Ich sitze ziemlich überhöht und hab beim Pedalieren schon deutlich Unruhe im Hinterbau. War die ganze Zeit schon auf der Suche nach nem brauchbaren Ersatz mit ordentlicher Plattform.

Der Climbswitch schaltet ja lediglich auf die Highspeed um, da ich diese aber ebenfalls recht soft fahre, habe ich nicht wirklich Gegenhalt. Im Stehen fahren, ist so auch recht müßig.

Der DVO macht sich echt super. Gerade in Verbindung mit der recht soften Formula Gabel, kommt das echt gut. Steht gut im Federweg und reagiert sehr feinfühlig. Die Plattform funktioniert auch zuverlässig.

Ein riesen Vorteil ist, dass der Topaz ähnlich simpel zu servicen ist, wie ein Monarch. Das ist beim CC ja doch ein bissel umständlicher.


----------



## Caese (29. Juni 2019)

Rekoob schrieb:


> Der Climbswitch schaltet ja lediglich auf die Highspeed um


Nä, das ist nicht richtig. Der Climbswitch schaltete ne Menge LSC und LSR zu und ist eigentlich EXTREM effizent.  Ich habe ein Sennes und kein Fanes, aber da funktioniert der CS wie ein Lockout, nur dass der Dämpfer aktiv bleibt.


----------



## Duc851 (29. Juni 2019)

In der Fanes 3.0 macht sich der Manitou Evolver recht gut. Die sind meist bissl kürzer als 216mm. Der ist zwar ziemlich out of Date aber immer noch ein guter Dämpfer.


----------



## Rekoob (29. Juni 2019)

Caese schrieb:


> Nä, das ist nicht richtig. Der Climbswitch schaltete ne Menge LSC und LSR zu und ist eigentlich EXTREM effizent.  Ich habe ein Sennes und kein Fanes, aber da funktioniert der CS wie ein Lockout, nur dass der Dämpfer aktiv bleibt.



Beim technischen Uphill geb ich dir Recht.
Macht der Topaz aber in Trailstellung nicht wirklich schlechter.

Der hat halt den Vorteil, dass die Plattform deutlich mehr leistet, als der CS.
Gerade, wenns richtig steil wird, oder man im stehen pedaliert.

Bergab ist der CS ne Hausnummer und in alpinem Umfeld durch nichts zu ersetzen. 
Für normalen Trailalltag, gibt es deutlich effizientere. 

Aber, das is bei der Fanes halt auch ne Größenfrage.

ich bin 188cm mit 92er Schrittlänge. 

Hab ein 5er in L und meine 200mm Stütze steht noch 3cm aus dem Rahmen. 

Da is die L Variante nicht die Ergonomischste, aber bergab schlichtweg perfekt. 

Beim pedalieren hab ich halt einen massiven Hebel. Da kommt der CS an seine Grenzen.


----------



## Rekoob (8. Juli 2019)

Caese schrieb:


> Nä, das ist nicht richtig. Der Climbswitch schaltete ne Menge LSC und LSR zu und ist eigentlich EXTREM effizent.  Ich habe ein Sennes und kein Fanes, aber da funktioniert der CS wie ein Lockout, nur dass der Dämpfer aktiv bleibt.



Hierzu vielleicht mal die Antwort aus einer Serviceanfrage direkt an Canecreek. 



> Hey Dennis, the Climb switch itself isn't able to be tuned. It functions by closing off oil-flow to the low speed adjusters, leaving only the high-speed ports active. You can firm up the shock when in the climb mode by increasing high-speed compression damping, though this will also affect the shock when in open mode as well. Let me know if you have any questions!
> Cheers
> Drew
> 
> ...


----------

